# 2014 Vic Christmas Case Swap



## idzy (19/7/14)

Hi guys,

At the case swap. Locking in the next date - 29 November 2014. This date should be good for avoiding family commitments and angry women.

Put your name in followed by the pound sign now.

Idzy


----------



## Midnight Brew (20/7/14)

Swap List:
1. Midnight Brew -


Non-Swap Attendee:
1.


----------



## Grainer (20/7/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Swap List:
> 1. Midnight Brew -
> 2. Grainer
> 
> ...


----------



## idzy (20/7/14)

*Attendees - 29 Nov 2014*
*Swap List:*
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.


----------



## Mardoo (21/7/14)

*Attendees - 29 Nov 2014*
*Swap List:*
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.


----------



## Yob (21/7/14)

*Attendees - 29 Nov 2014*

*Swap List:*
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.


----------



## carpedaym (21/7/14)

*Attendees - 29 Nov 2014*

*Swap List:*
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.


----------



## Nullnvoid (21/7/14)

*Attendees - 29 Nov 2014*

*Swap List:*
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.


----------



## Damn (21/7/14)

*Attendees - 29 Nov 2014*

*Swap List:*
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.


----------



## technobabble66 (21/7/14)

I've added a Brewer/Cuber list.
I've put Idzy in first, as i'm assuming he & his monster kettle will be involved (Apologies to Adam if that's incorrect).

*Attendees - 29 Nov 2014*

*Swap List:*
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.

*Brewers/Cubers:*
1. Idzy 
2. technobabble66


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (21/7/14)

*Attendees - 29 Nov 2014*

*Swap List:*
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.

*Brewers/Cubers:*
1. Idzy 
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer


----------



## JB (21/7/14)

*Attendees - 29 Nov 2014*

*Swap List:*
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.

*Brewers/Cubers:*
1. Idzy 
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew


----------



## mofox1 (21/7/14)

*Attendees - 29 Nov 2014*

*Swap List:*
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14.

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.

*Brewers/Cubers:*
1. Idzy 
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/7/14)

Damn it, Mrs. Birthday and planning on taking her away for the weekend!!! Life is so cruel


----------



## Damn (21/7/14)

*Swap List:*
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14.

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.

*Brewers/Cubers:*
1. Idzy 
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn


Like This


Back to


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/7/14)

_*Swap List:*
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.

*Brewers/Cubers:*
1. Idzy 
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn_


----------



## SmallFry (21/7/14)

_*Swap List:*
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)_
_15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.

*Brewers/Cubers:*
1. Idzy 
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn_


----------



## Mardoo (21/7/14)

_*Swap List:*
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)_
_15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.

*Brewers/Cubers:*
1. Idzy 
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn_
8. Mardoo


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/7/14)

_*Swap List:*
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.

*Brewers/Cubers:*
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn_
8. Mardoo 
9. GrumpyPaul


----------



## Yob (21/7/14)

_*Swap List:*_

_1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.

*Brewers/Cubers:*
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn_
8. _Mardoo _
9. _GrumpyPaul _
10. _Yob _


----------



## AJ80 (21/7/14)

Geez that filled up fast! love that we're already up to 220 odd litres of beer - surely we can shoot for a new AHB record??

_*Swap List:*_

_1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.

*Brewers/Cubers:*
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn_
8. _Mardoo _
9. _GrumpyPaul _
10. _Yob _
11. AJ80


----------



## DU99 (21/7/14)

do we have a location


----------



## Whiteferret (21/7/14)

AJ80 said:


> _*Swap List:*_
> 
> _1. Midnight Brew -
> 2. Grainer
> ...


----------



## pedleyr (21/7/14)

**** me you blokes don't muck around! Can someone put me on both lists please?


----------



## JB (21/7/14)

*Swap List:*

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19.

*Reserves.*
1.

*Non-Swap Attendee:*
1.

*Brewers/Cubers:*
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14.


----------



## bullsneck (21/7/14)

Swap List:

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20.

Reserves.
1.

Non-Swap Attendee:
1.

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14.


----------



## Nullnvoid (21/7/14)

Swap List:

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20.

Reserves.
1.

Non-Swap Attendee:
1.

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid


----------



## breakbeer (21/7/14)

Swap List:

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer

Reserves.
1.

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid 
15. breakbeer


----------



## pedleyr (21/7/14)

Thanks JB, cube list already pretty long... 300 litre brew already!


----------



## idzy (21/7/14)

DU99 said:


> do we have a location


I am more than happy to host, unless people want to have at a different location than last Christmas. Happy either way.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/7/14)

Would it be possible to be a swapper and not attend (I will pop in if the gods favour me but doubtful)?
I could give my swap beers to someome or drop to the host some days before and pick up another day aoon after?


----------



## Yob (21/7/14)

perfectly acceptable swapping protocol


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/7/14)

Swap List:

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL

Reserves.
1.

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid 
15. breakbeer


----------



## Black n Tan (21/7/14)

Swap List:

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan

Reserves.
1.

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid 
15. breakbeer


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/7/14)

Talk about monopolising AHB....

We just finished 2 threads and 43 pages on the Xmas in July Swap, and then we go and start a tasting thread.

Now you bastards are already start planning the next swap.

AHB isnt all about us Victorians you know, those interstate girls will get jealous.....oh bugger it Yes it is all about us.


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/7/14)

Swap List:

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan

Reserves.
1.

Non-Swap Attendee:
*1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer*

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid 
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew

Lost my shit with the Non-swap attendee


----------



## Mardoo (22/7/14)

So are we going for another mega-brew? Or maybe that's the new normal...


----------



## Yob (22/7/14)

I shall be enjoying being a consultant on this one


----------



## Mardoo (22/7/14)

Can we afford your fee?


----------



## technobabble66 (22/7/14)

Great of Idzy to volunteer his place. Will def make the brewing setup easier.

Shall we jump straight into the recipe options also??
I'll start with:

Celtic Red
Aussie Saison (Galaxy, you know you luv it!)
Amber/Brown Ale


----------



## Nullnvoid (22/7/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Great of Idzy to volunteer his place. Will def make the brewing setup easier.
> 
> Shall we jump straight into the recipe options also??
> I'll start with:
> ...


Let's really dominate the forum and start a new thread now about the recipe  How good would that be!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/7/14)

ESB.


----------



## Wolfman (22/7/14)

Swap List:
1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman

Reserves.
1.

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew


----------



## manticle (22/7/14)

Swap List:

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman

Reserves.
1.

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle



Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/7/14)

One more and the swap list is full...that was quick


----------



## MartinOC (22/7/14)

Swap List:

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman

Reserves.
1.

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle



Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC


----------



## carpedaym (22/7/14)

Better pop myself down for a cube too...

Swap List:

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman

Reserves.
1.

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym


----------



## Meats (22/7/14)

I'd love to do the swap but I'm leaving the country in December. Would love to come and meet up again though! I'll bring some to share anyway.

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman

Reserves.
1.

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3. Meats

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym


----------



## Meats (22/7/14)

Scratch that. The Mrs. Thinks I can drink it all before we leave so I'm in!

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman
24. Meats

Reserves.
1.

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym[/quote]


----------



## idzy (22/7/14)

A few boys are keen for some other collaboration brews a bit more low key, so will keep ya posted, along with anyone else who is keen.


----------



## MartinOC (22/7/14)

You TEASE!!

C'mon Idzy.....spill the beans on this "low-key" stuff...


----------



## Mardoo (22/7/14)

Nullnvoid said:


> Let's really dominate the forum and start a new thread now about the recipe  How good would that be!


OK. What's our safe word?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/7/14)

Mardoo said:


> OK. What's our safe word?


safe words are for the weak.....


----------



## Nullnvoid (22/7/14)

Well it can't be Cocko. That's never a safe word!


----------



## Cocko (22/7/14)

Nullnvoid said:


> Well it can't be Cocko. That's never a safe word!


I'll safe word you in a minute, cu....


----------



## Tahoose (22/7/14)

Bugger just saw this thread, wouldn't have been able to do the July one but if anybody drops out I'd be keen to be involved in this swap + a cube of seems to be collaborative brew.

Be good to meet a few of you guys.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/7/14)

safe word is "neon penis"


----------



## Nullnvoid (22/7/14)

Cocko said:


> I'll safe word you in a minute, cu....


Oh you say the nicest things


----------



## Yob (22/7/14)

1. Midnight Brew -

2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman
24. Meats

Reserves.
1. Tahoose

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym


----------



## pedleyr (22/7/14)

I'd be interested in the collaborative brews as well, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## idzy (23/7/14)

MartinOC said:


> You TEASE!!
> 
> C'mon Idzy.....spill the beans on this "low-key" stuff...


Haha, I think the idea was, wow there is a massive kettle that we can all use, that won't be getting much use without a collaboration brew day, so quite a few guys were keen on making it a bit more of a regular thing. Not sure on any details as yet, but will definitely have to organise something soonish.


----------



## Siborg (28/7/14)

Yob said:


> 1. Midnight Brew -
> 
> 2. Grainer
> 3. Idzy
> ...



Been way too long. Would love to come down for a swap!


----------



## kcurnow (16/8/14)

1. Midnight Brew -

2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman
24. Meats

Reserves.
1. Tahoose
2. Siborg
3. Brewnut

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym

I have chucked myself down as a reserve as i have been missing out on these for a while. Finger crossed.
Whats the deal with the brewers list as well?

Cheers

karl


----------



## Yob (16/8/14)

The other list is interest in getting a cube from the swap day brew..


----------



## Grainer (17/8/14)

1. Midnight Brew -

2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman
24. Meats

Reserves.
1. Tahoose
2. Siborg
3. Brewnut

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer.. whoops missed the cube

I have chucked myself down as a reserve as i have been missing out on these for a while. Finger crossed.
Whats the deal with the brewers list as well?

Cheers

karl


----------



## Yob (17/8/14)

1. Midnight Brew -

2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
*5. Tahoose*
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman
24. Meats

Reserves.
1. Siborg
2. Brewnut

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer


Subbed Tahoose into my spot. Your next in Si


----------



## Tahoose (17/8/14)

Sweet, now to think of a brew I'm thinking something rye at this early stage.


----------



## carpedaym (5/9/14)

I'm switching to non-swapper. I've subbed Siborg in, and will PM him momentarily.

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman
24. Meats

Reserves.
1. Brewnut

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer


----------



## micbrew (6/9/14)

Just adding Navarau for his first brewswap, be gentle.

Not sure if we've hit the cube reserve limit yet?

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman
24. Meats

Reserves.
1. Brewnut
2. Navarau 

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?


----------



## poggor (6/9/14)

Is this how i put myself on the reserve list? I have never been to one of these things- does this mean i have to bring 24 bottles? are they long necks usually?

cheers

g



1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman
24. Meats

Reserves.
1. Brewnut
2. Navarau 
3. poggor

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve? 


Like This


----------



## Yob (6/9/14)

popcorn needed for this one, I'll provide..

is there a recipe discussion yet?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/9/14)

poggor said:


> Is this how i put myself on the reserve list? I have never been to one of these things- does this mean i have to bring 24 bottles? are they long necks usually?
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


poggor, you've made it onto the "reserves" list.

The swap is capped to 24 swappers - but don't worry there are bound to be drop outs between now and the swap.

Being a reserve doesn't stop you coming along on the day, meeting a heap of awesome blokes and enjoying a few beers and some good food.

Essentially if you get bumped up on the list of swappers - you bring a case of 24 longnecks of your best brew and go home with a case full of 24 different beers (one from each swapper).

Either way its a great day


----------



## Yob (6/9/14)

.. and the pools likely to warm up quickly with 20 cubes in it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grainer (6/9/14)

Smoked rye?


----------



## Yob (6/9/14)

Grainer said:


> Smoked rye?


not yet but Im willing to give it a go..

oh.. hang on.. thats not what you mean is it?


----------



## technobabble66 (6/9/14)

A few suggestions:
*Ozzie Pacific Ale* - for patriotic reasons to support our new burgeoning style! Also, dead simple malt bill we can hop the hell out of in whatever combo we want (i assume we'll be cube-hopping again, so gives lots of variations).
*Saison* - Because we'll be fermenting in summer.
*Amber Ale* - great maltiness, and again we can opt to hop the hell out of it in the cube, if you want.


----------



## JB (7/9/14)

poggor said:


> Is this how i put myself on the reserve list? I have never been to one of these things- does this mean i have to bring 24 bottles? are they long necks usually?
> Cheers
> 
> 1. Midnight Brew -
> ...


Hi poggor, Grumpy has covered it all above. I'd just recommend starting to plan & brew as if you are swapping so you won't be caught out at the last moment.

If you don't end up as a swapper (odds on you will be) bring some along on the day & share out around for appreciation or feedback. Cheers


----------



## JB (7/9/14)

Actually, looking at dates, I'd better start getting my own shit together!


----------



## poggor (7/9/14)

Okay sweet! I'll brew up a batch 'specially!

g


----------



## poggor (14/9/14)

Certainly hope someone drops out of the case swap! cause im a'brewing a big **** off batch!...


----------



## AJ80 (18/9/14)

Am thinking some form of sour fruit beer for the case swap...sound ok?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/9/14)

AJ80 said:


> Am thinking some form of sour fruit beer for the case swap...sound ok?


yes please....would love to try a sour.

But don't they take ages to ferment?


----------



## kcurnow (18/9/14)

I am thinking of a fruity hopped saison with Brett. However need to make it onto the swappers list. C'mon 1 more dropout to go!!


----------



## AJ80 (18/9/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> yes please....would love to try a sour.
> 
> But don't they take ages to ferment?


They can, but I'll be souring in the kettle, boiling to kill the bugs and then do a normal ale ferment. Nothing as crazy as Brewnut though!!


----------



## Mardoo (4/10/14)

OK y'all, I've taken myself off the swap list. I only just got myself out of working seven days a week so haven't had time to brew, and won't get the brewery set back up for another few weeks yet. I've moved Brewnut into my old slot number 4 and PM'd him. Brewnut if you won't make it can you move Navarau up into number 4. However I will be there and hope to put some time into the being brew slave this time around.

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman
24. Meats

Reserves.
1. Navarau
2. poggor


Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?


----------



## kcurnow (4/10/14)

Thanks Mardoo, i'll be there with bells on.


----------



## kcurnow (4/10/14)

AJ80 said:


> They can, but I'll be souring in the kettle, boiling to kill the bugs and then do a normal ale ferment. Nothing as crazy as Brewnut though!!


lol, a little bit of Brett is not crazy, Racking the Brett Saison to secondary tomorrow and dry hopping for a week.


----------



## micbrew (5/10/14)

The sad realisation that I too , have to take myself off the swap list . 
so I will sub in Navarau. I will pm Navarau however I know Dave has swaps ready to go h34r:






1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Navarau
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman
24. Meats

Reserves.

1. poggor


Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?


----------



## Wolfman (6/10/14)

Going to have to pull out as well. Bugger! Got too much going on here at the moment and brewing is taking the back seat for a bit. 

Removed my self and put in poggor. Will PM him. 






1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Navarau
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves.




Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?


----------



## Yob (6/10/14)

Not finally getting the house finished wolfman?


----------



## Grainer (6/10/14)

I just need to scavenge up enough bottles for bottling now that I Keg everything


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/10/14)

mmm what to brew???

I have a few cubes ready from my epic brew athon when Mrs Grumpy was away,

Have to decide what you boys get

Red IPA?
Black IPA
ESB?

Sorry but you're not gettting the "Grumpy Cock Hog" (Hop Hog clone I brewed with Cocko - thats all mine)


----------



## Tahoose (6/10/14)

I'm going to brew something loosely based on this.

http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26124

This is Kal's Sierra Nevada Ruthless Rye Clone. Probably do a double batch, IPA for the swap and a more sessionable version to keg at home.


----------



## Grainer (6/10/14)

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp 
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Navarau
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves.




Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?


----------



## poggor (6/10/14)

sweet i'm in!!!


----------



## kcurnow (6/10/14)

Grainer said:


> 1. Midnight Brew -
> 2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp 3. Idzy4. Brewnut5. Tahoose6. Siborg7. Nullnvoid (possible)8. Damn (Tenative)9. technobabble66 (tentative)10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)11. JB12. Navarau13. mofox114. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next16. AJ8017. Whiteferret(tentative)18. pedleyr19. booker_h20. breakbeer21. DJ_L3THAL22. Black n Tan23. poggor24. MeatsReserves.Non-Swap Attendee:1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer2. Manticle3: Yob4. CarpeDaym5. Mardoo6. MicbrewBrewers/Cubers:1. Idzy2. technobabble663. RelaxedBrewer4. JB5. Micbrew6. mofox17. Damn8. Mardoo9. GrumpyPaul10. Yob11. AJ8012. Whiteferret(tentative)13. pedleyr14. Nullnvoid15. breakbeer16. Midnight Brew17. MartinOC18. CarpeDaym19. Grainer20. Navarau - reserve?21. Brewnut -reserve?
> 
> (How many cubers / brewers can we have?


----------



## kcurnow (6/10/14)

Ok that formatting didn't come out right, I am on my iPad and it's doing odd things to the line breaks


----------



## poggor (6/10/14)

HefeTime!


----------



## Grainer (6/10/14)

Depends on brew volume


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/10/14)

Grainer said:


> Depends on brew volume


what was the question?


----------



## JB (7/10/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> what was the question?


What are you wearing?

Oops - actually wrong thread ... actually ... wrong forum .... [emoji15]


----------



## Yob (7/10/14)

Added to Community Calendar


----------



## Wolfman (7/10/14)

Yob said:


> Not finally getting the house finished wolfman?


Let's just use the word "finishing" loosely!


----------



## Damn (7/10/14)

What date, I've skimmed and can't see it?


----------



## Mardoo (7/10/14)

29 November


----------



## kcurnow (7/10/14)

Ok fixed up my formatting.

I have attempted to add myself to the reserves list for the Cubing / brewing but I'm not sure of how many there can be.

1. Midnight Brew -
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp 
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Navarau
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves.




Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?


----------



## technobabble66 (7/10/14)

Who's hosting this extravaganza?
History would suggest Idzy for the Xmas Swap, ... but Yob should have a spanking new BBQ by then...
Idzy, have you got this covered?
(Yob, can you bring your BBQ?)

Has anyone actually put their hand up for this already?

PS: i should probably add that while i'm writing this i'm currently sipping on a Pliny the Elder DIPA clone from the last EPIC(!!) xmas case swap. Sentimentality at it's finest! And many, many bitter sweet hops...


----------



## lswhi3 (8/10/14)

1. Midnight Brew -

2. Grainer
3. Idzy
4. Mardoo
5. Yob (Tentative)
6. CarpeDaym
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. Wolfman
24. Meats
25. Luke1992

Reserves.
1. Tahoose

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Luke1992


----------



## Yob (8/10/14)

Brewnut said:


> 1. Midnight Brew
> 2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
> 3. Idzy
> 4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
> ...


----------



## Yob (8/10/14)

Right, Equipment? Haven't seen anything about this yet..


----------



## AndrewF (8/10/14)

Sounds like a lot of fun, be great to get involved


1. Midnight Brew
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp 
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Navarau
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. SmallFry - After the fun I had at the last one, I better get myself in on the next
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves.
Luke1992 
AndrewF

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve?


----------



## SmallFry (8/10/14)

Have not got a chance to get this done in time, so going to pull out. Hopefully can still make it on the day.

Luke1992, you're up!

1. Midnight Brew
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Navarau
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. booker_h
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves.
AndrewF

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve?


----------



## kcurnow (8/10/14)

+1 for the American Brown ale. Have a look at Janet's brown ale recipe. It's supposedly an awesome one.


----------



## MartinOC (8/10/14)

It'll come down to Idzy's choice (planning on a parti-gyle?).

Not equipment, but needless to say I'll supply the firewood (GOTTA have a fire at a case swap!!). And a brazier (stable, this time  ).


----------



## bullsneck (8/10/14)

Have not got a chance to get this done in time, so going to pull out. Hopefully can still make it on the day.

AndrewF, you're up!

1. Midnight Brew
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Nullnvoid (possible)
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Navarau
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves.


Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve?


----------



## Yob (8/10/14)

MartinOC said:


> Not equipment, but needless to say I'll supply the firewood (GOTTA have a fire at a case swap!!). And a brazier (stable, this time  ).


awww cmoz, kicking the blazing fire pit round was (scary) fun


----------



## Mardoo (8/10/14)

That was an effed up moment that came out well. Nothing like a bit of bounding glowing steel to wake up a bleary swap crew!


----------



## MartinOC (8/10/14)

NO-ONE better kick my beloved brazier, no matter how fucked-up they are (it's an heirloom passed-down from a brewing mate & has survived many parties, all of them without gratuitous violence, despite copious amounts of alcohol & "other" substances)!

Geez! Do I have to set RULES????? :huh:


----------



## Yob (8/10/14)

erm.. discussing my one Martin.. you know, the one I didnt get round to securing? :unsure:

Idzys place is pretty flat so shouldnt have that issue there


----------



## MartinOC (8/10/14)

OK. I'll give mine a test run by getting totally shitfaced ('shouldn't be too much of a challenge h34r: when I'm next up at Kinglake) & throwing large chunks of combustible materials at it from various angles.

Do I need a crash-test dummy for this, or do I qualify????

BTW, there WILL be a case-swap, beer, brewing, bush, birthday, bullshit & burning-things party at Kinglake some stage early next year (as long as it's safe to burn stuff up there)...


----------



## Yob (8/10/14)

Sounds like July would be the go, no danger at all


----------



## MartinOC (8/10/14)

Yeah, but that would miss the Birthday bash & probably mean that the HUGE pile of stuff I have to burn-off will be wet by then.

I'm thinking something like an ANZAC Anarchy weekend?

If you can get it in a glass, it's yours to drink.

If you can lift it or move it to the fire, it's yours to burn...


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/10/14)

Are you proposing a mini swap between swaps? :chug:


----------



## MartinOC (9/10/14)

Maybe. Gotta get it past the Minister for War & saying NO yet......


----------



## Mardoo (9/10/14)

For REAL safety we need to float a brazier in the pool at Idzy's. Or maybe a floating electric fireplace?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/10/14)

Mardoo said:


> For REAL safety we need to float a brazier in the pool at Idzy's. Or maybe a floating electric fireplace?


That's CRAZY talk Mardoo.

For REALLY REAL safety you need a submersible brazier or electric fireplace


----------



## Damn (9/10/14)

I'm stuggling to decide what to brew for the swap. Either trying to improve the 1/ English IPA,or 2/ An Imperial IPA, 3/ Choc Porter or 4/ Black forest Stout (Choclate & Cherries). Any opinions welcome.


----------



## AJ80 (9/10/14)

Damn said:


> I'm stuggling to decide what to brew for the swap. Either trying to improve the 1/ English IPA,or 2/ An Imperial IPA, 3/ Choc Porter or 4/ Black forest Stout (Choclate & Cherries). Any opinions welcome.


Stuff the weather and go a Black Forest stout!


----------



## poggor (9/10/14)

better get it on! time's a ticking
im heffing it up


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/10/14)

I'm with AJ and also thinking something dark ale or red but who knows I've yet to brew an IPA and would be a good forum for feedback.


----------



## poggor (13/10/14)

So my case swap brew went down this weekend.... I gave it my all to make my best batch ever. We'll see!!


g


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/10/14)

1. Midnight Brew
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. 
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Navarau
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves.


Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve?


Unfortunately I'm having to pull out of the swap and will come as a non swapper. My shed is/has fallen down and do not have another place to brew. Hopefully someone else steps up to the plate to join the swap.

Least I'll have more time to socialise with the Vietnamese Rubber Farmer!


----------



## Mardoo (17/10/14)

AAAAAAAAUUUUUGGGGHHHH!!!! OCD emergency! Must. Resist. Urge. To. Re-number.


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/10/14)

Mardoo said:


> AAAAAAAAUUUUUGGGGHHHH!!!! OCD emergency! Must. Resist. Urge. To. Re-number.


Go on Mardoo. You know you want too!


----------



## JB (17/10/14)

Mardoo said:


> AAAAAAAAUUUUUGGGGHHHH!!!! OCD emergency! Must. Resist. Urge. To. Re-number.


Mardoo, I reckon you'd be perfect to MC this event


----------



## Mardoo (17/10/14)

Laydees and germs!!!


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/10/14)

Mardoo said:


> AAAAAAAAUUUUUGGGGHHHH!!!! OCD emergency! Must. Resist. Urge. To. Re-number.


Jump in at number 7. You know you want to.

7. Mardoo - Mild


----------



## mofox1 (18/10/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Jump in at number 7. You know you want to.
> 
> 7. Mardoo - Mild


Seconded. Need more of the farmers big brown, err... never mind.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/10/14)

mofox1 said:


> Seconded. Need more of the farmers big brown, err... never mind.


Thirded...

Don't care what he brews. I just want more mardooistic humor labels

(Mardooistic is now a word added to my phone's dictionary)


----------



## Mardoo (18/10/14)

Oh **** what have I done...OK, I'll have another look at the schedule, see if I can fit a brew in.


----------



## Mardoo (19/10/14)

OK, you asked for it! I'll subject y'all to an experimental brew. Mwahahahaha! It won't be ready to drink, but it'll be in the bottle.

Thanks for the encouragement guys. As soon as I smelled the malt - while doing an inventory to see what I could make - I thought, in my most zombie-ish tone, "Brewwwws!"

1. Midnight Brew
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Navarau
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul (swapping definite - attending tentative. I'ts Mrs Grumpy's birthday that weekend too)
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves.[/font][/color]


Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve?


----------



## JB (20/10/14)

Mardoo said:


> ... in my most *zombie*-ish tone, "Brewwwws!"


Haha, same here Mardoo ... resulting in the bastardised Zombie Dust!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/10/14)

1. Midnight Brew
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Navarau
13. mofox1
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves.[/font][/color]


Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve? 

Added my brew type for the swaps - Red IPA it is.


----------



## mofox1 (22/10/14)

1. Midnight Brew
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve?


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/10/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. Black n Tan
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves:
1.

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve?


----------



## Black n Tan (22/10/14)

Sorry guys not enough time for me to brew for this one, so I will have to pull out. No-one on the reserves list. 

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. 
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid


Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve?


----------



## JB (22/10/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL
22. 
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid


Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve?


----------



## mofox1 (22/10/14)

Black n Tan said:


> Sorry guys not enough time for me to brew for this one, so I will have to pull out. No-one on the reserves list.


Not cool dude... Your July swap was top notch! 

Still gonna visit?


----------



## Black n Tan (22/10/14)

mofox1 said:


> Not cool dude... Your July swap was top notch!
> 
> Still gonna visit?


I do plan to come over on the day with a keg of course.

The American Red Ale I made for the last swap got 4th at Vicbrew, just 1.5 points shy of a place. Similarly the Hazelnut Brown I bought to the swap also got a 4th. Starting to spot a pattern here that I don't like one bit :unsure: . May be next year.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (22/10/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid


Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve?


----------



## MartinOC (23/10/14)

Gents, has anyone given any thought to food for the event? 'Need to pull our fingers out & get organised.

'Don't think we'll need the scale of food of the last one, since the weather is likely to be good. Simple spit-roast &/or BBQ bits with rolls & a few salads & sauces?

'Can't remember who sourced/provided what last time...


----------



## AJ80 (23/10/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn (Tenative)
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - red(ish) rye saison
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid


Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve?


----------



## Yob (23/10/14)

MartinOC said:


> Gents, has anyone given any thought to food for the event? 'Need to pull our fingers out & get organised.
> 
> 'Don't think we'll need the scale of food of the last one, since the weather is likely to be good. Simple spit-roast &/or BBQ bits with rolls & a few salads & sauces?
> 
> 'Can't remember who sourced/provided what last time...


this has also crossed my mind Martin.. were still unsure on a number of important issues 

*happy to help with food and do some ribs or some such though


----------



## Damn (23/10/14)

I'll bring a plate and some munchies.

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - red(ish) rye saison
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid


Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve? 


Like This


Back to top


----------



## Mardoo (23/10/14)

I reckon we should go with the "everybody bring something to eat" model. 

Not sure how that would work with the equipment and recipe though...


----------



## kcurnow (23/10/14)

It's good to see the cannibalism option has been amended.


----------



## Mardoo (23/10/14)

Don't blow my cover mate!


----------



## idzy (23/10/14)

I think the food worked really well last time. I will plan to try and arrange some stuff, but it would be great if we had a 'food team' like last time, so if anyone is keen to help out that would be awesome. Even simply putting your hand up to bring something along would be great, so at least we have a rough idea


----------



## MartinOC (23/10/14)

Mardoo said:


> I reckon we should go with the "everybody bring something to eat" model.


Unfortunately, I can see that option devolving into everyone bringing a bag of twisties, or one bloke brings twisties & another rocks-up with a pot of Human-sacrifice-based stew h34r: .

Whilst I can appreciate the Marxist model (from each according to their means...etc..etc), I think we need something more organised. These things have a tendency to require/promote extended eating to soak-up the booze...

Sticking with the Marxist theorem, I suggest we pool resources between a few & charge a "per-head" amount & spread the love.

Any ideas other than the simple spit/BBQ with rolls & salads?

We need a "food-team".


----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/10/14)

If it all gets too complicated, (if never did get Marx Brother's humour let alone their theorums) you could just get a shitload of snags and bread and anyone standing around not looking busy gets to man the bbq.

It would be just like hanging outside Bunnings - but with beer.


----------



## Nullnvoid (23/10/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> If it all gets too complicated, (if never did get Marx Brother's humour let alone their theorums) you could just get a shitload of snags and bread and anyone standing around not looking busy gets to man the bbq.
> 
> It would be just like hanging outside Bunnings - but with beer.


Don't you stand outside of burnings drinking home brew and eating the sausages? Can't just be me 

Little off topic, but somehow those sausages are always great, and I can't work out why.


----------



## Tahoose (23/10/14)

I bet you clean your BBQ. 

Those sausages at bunnings are cooking in 300 weekends worth of sausage fat.


----------



## Nullnvoid (23/10/14)

Tahoose said:


> I bet you clean your BBQ.
> 
> Those sausages at bunnings are cooking in 300 weekends worth of sausage fat.


Sounds like you have solved the mystery 

300 weekends of sausage fat....sounds delicious!


----------



## MartinOC (23/10/14)

Well, Gents, we need to get this organised, but let's keep it simple.

I've just produced a mega-pot of hot BBQ sauce from stuff I had laying-around, so that's a given (don't ask for a recipe, I wouldn't have a schmick what I did, 'though I'll try to write something down...).

Anyone else, feel free to produce sauces of their own magnitude of magnificence & bring them along on the day.

Meat: Beef/pork/lamb/chook spit? Combo? Snags? Consensus?

If I remember, Mardoo sourced some magnificent pre-marinaded Gyros lamb by mistake last time that was a definite winner. Later in the night, the leftovers got chucked on a grill over the brazier & Small-Fry took over tong-duty to good effect.

Salads: Someone to purchase bits, but we'll need hands-on & utensils to cut stuff up.

Bread: Who's got a local bakery & can provide a shedload of rolls etc?

BBQ Facilities? Anyone local to Idzy (FTG) able to provide a gas-fired hooded BBQ with spit-turner capability (I can provide the "turning" bits)? I'd provide everything myself, but I'm already bringing a (SAFE!) brazier & wood for the obligatory fire & won't have space in the trailer. After the spit is done, the BBQ can be used for other things later in the night.

EDIT: I'm happy to coordinate, but I need a TEAM of committed piss-heads to deliver!


----------



## Nullnvoid (23/10/14)

I can provide the big spit that was used at the last one if that is of any help. 

Seemed to hold enough meat for everyone.


----------



## Yob (23/10/14)

Stirling


----------



## MartinOC (23/10/14)

Nullnvoid said:


> I can provide the big spit that was used at the last one if that is of any help.
> 
> Seemed to hold enough meat for everyone.


SOLD!!!!

Volunteers for the other bits??


----------



## Yob (23/10/14)

Ribs


----------



## AndrewF (23/10/14)

Hi guys, my missus makes a pretty mean coleslaw so I could bring a big batch of that along, I can also bring stuff to make a big mix salad as well. Let me know if there's anything else I can do to help, I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## MartinOC (24/10/14)

AndrewF, thanks. If you can provide coleslaw & salad for everyone, that'd be great. Don't forget to keep receipts for the bits so you can be reimbursed.

OK, who's up for sourcing the dead animal flesh for the spit roast & rolls to hold everything?

Probably a good idea to get some dips & crackers, crisps etc. for ongoing grazing during the day too. Volunteers?


----------



## carpedaym (24/10/14)

I've a vego, so don't count me as a number when looking at meat. I'll bring myself some veg mains but happy to chip in for salads and sundries.

I did the hummus and french onion dips last time, happy to do whip those up again. I think I have a salsa recipe somewhere. (Will bring suitable chips/crackers too.)


----------



## Yob (24/10/14)

Experience says there will be plenty that bring nibbles..

mmmmm, Jerky....


----------



## Mardoo (24/10/14)

I'll bring a substantial grain salad for the vego folks. Don't worry, even us meatos will like it. 

I can't front for the meat ATM due to cash flow. I got it last time from Limnos Greek butcher in Clayton. Their number is 9568 8522,
34 Portman St, Oakleigh, VIC 3166, just by the railway station and market. It was the marinated pork gyros meat they sell.

If someone can front for a primal cut pork leg and shoulder I can break it down and marinate it. It'd be cheaper and better (read: more garlic  ) I would need it by November 21 if I were to do that. I could also go Mexican instead of Greek.


----------



## MartinOC (24/10/14)

OK, the food story so far:

Nullnvoid: Spit roaster (I'm assuming fuel too?)

Yob: Ribs (I'll leave the marination to you, good Sir!).

AndrewF: Coleslaw & salads.

Carpedaym: Dips & crackers.

Mardoo: Grain-based salady thinggie (are we to eat it, or mash it???).

What we need now is someone local to Mardoo (in the FTG area) to stump-up for the meat & deliver to him for break-down & marination by the 21st. Probably only a couplea legs of lamb (apologies for the assumption, but it was a winner last time). Melbourne Brewers, I'm talking to you guys here!!

If everyone also brings along some "grazing" nibblies as well, we're set to go.

Edit: Anyone got a grate that would fit over the top of an old washing machine tub (ie. the fire brazier) for later-in-the-night cookage action??


----------



## GrumpyPaul (24/10/14)

My son had a spit fairly regularly. He recommends Terrys butcher in Brice av. Mooroolbark. Said his last marinated chicken was just over $100pm for 10 kg.
Not sure how that compares price wise. But definitely closer.

I'm happy to front some cash for spit. But my transport options are limited so I won't offer to pick up. 

Mardoo I can give you some cash at the next club night if you want


----------



## Nullnvoid (24/10/14)

MartinOC said:


> OK, the food story so far:
> 
> Nullnvoid: Spit roaster (I'm assuming fuel too?)
> 
> ...


I can bring the fuel as well and it can just be added to the cost of everything to be split.

There is a grate that goes over the coals. At a stretch that can be used for after hours cooking but the bare might be spaced too far apart.


----------



## MartinOC (24/10/14)

Nullnvoid: Great, your contribution will be reimbursed (of course!). Thanks.

To everyone else, I need COMMITTMENT, not advice or suggestions for sourcing.

Gents, for this to work, it needs people to say "Yes, I'll do this" & follow-through with their promise (however small that may be).

So! Where are we at?


----------



## Mardoo (25/10/14)

Guys the price for the Chicken Grumpy mentioned in post #175 is pretty damn good for marinated. If we get primal cuts and I break them down and marinate we'll get to about $8 a kilo. There's a Chinese butcher in Box Hill Market who does whole pork legs and shoulders for about that price.

Last swap we had two legs of lamb and 10 kilos of boneless pork. I don't think two legs of lamb alone will be enough.

If I do the pork I can kick in some $$, just not all of it. Let me do a run round that butcher to check prices and I can come up with a total figure.


----------



## Midnight Brew (25/10/14)

Mardoo said:


> Guys the price for the Chicken Grumpy mentioned in post #175 is pretty damn good for marinated. If we get primal cuts and I break them down and marinate we'll get to about $8 a kilo. There's a Chinese butcher in Box Hill Market who does whole pork legs and shoulders for about that price.
> 
> Last swap we had two legs of lamb and 10 kilos of boneless pork. I don't think two legs of lamb alone will be enough.
> 
> If I do the pork I can kick in some $$, just not all of it. Let me do a run round that butcher to check prices and I can come up with a total figure.


I can front some money for the meat and deliver it to you Mardoo if we go the Mooroolbark route, I never get over Clayton way but if we go that route maybe someone else could fit it in. 21st is a Friday and I can get it to you before then. Consider me committed.


----------



## Grainer (25/10/14)

I can pitch in some cash on the day.. when is it by the way?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (26/10/14)

Grainer said:


> I can pitch in some cash on the day.. when is it by the way?


29th November according to the calendar bro.

There is a better than even chance that a couple of mad snakes from Mildura might make it.

Is there room for a couple of swags at idzy's ?


----------



## Yob (26/10/14)

29th next month


----------



## Yob (26/10/14)

Plenty of space for them


----------



## JB (26/10/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> I can front some money for the meat and deliver it to you Mardoo if we go the Mooroolbark route, I never get over Clayton way but if we go that route maybe someone else could fit it in. 21st is a Friday and I can get it to you before then. Consider me committed.


Dear Mr Midnight, I'll chip in for some of the upfront cost too mate.


----------



## Mardoo (26/10/14)

OK guys, sounds like we're nearly at critical meat mass (hey, don't we all want that!). I'll do some checking on price and then PM you guys. Thanks for the offers. I'd do it myself but she just canna do it, captin!


----------



## MartinOC (27/10/14)

Thanks, guys. I've been away from the computer over the weekend & we seem to have everything in-hand & able to be sorted-out via PM's between the meaty-people.

I'll ask again if anyone has a cooking grate that would fit over the brazier (where did we get the one used at the last Swap from?). I might see if my "standard" cast-iron grates from my hooded BBQ fit just in case.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/10/14)

Mardoo said:


> OK guys, sounds like we're nearly at critical meat mass (hey, don't we all want that!). I'll do some checking on price and then PM you guys. Thanks for the offers. I'd do it myself but she just canna do it, captin!


Mardoo - if you decide to take me up on the offer to front up some cash for you to get it. Let me know I'll make sure I bring it along to club night on Wednesday.


----------



## Mardoo (27/10/14)

It's looking good guys. I have one more butcher to check then we should be good to go. 

Some questions remain:

Amount: Last time 10 kilos boneless pork, 2 legs of lamb. Same amount this time? Looks like roughly the same amount of people. 

Mexican pork, Greek lamb? Go full Greek? Something else?

Hickory? Other wood? Anyone prune their apple trees this year and still have clippings around to give to the cause? Apple is the bomb!


----------



## Mardoo (27/10/14)

MartinOC said:


> I'll ask again if anyone has a cooking grate that would fit over the brazier (where did we get the one used at the last Swap from?).


We used the grate from Breakbeer's spit, which I still have as he hasn't picked it up from me. I could bring the bits to the swap, we could use, and hopefully he can get the 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer to schlep them back to his house.


----------



## MartinOC (27/10/14)

Excellent, Mardoo. 'Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Mardoo (28/10/14)

OK, money for meat is all sorted, so I can confirm that I am committen' to the spitten'. (any further organization, sourcing and seasoning of the meat and roasting on the day)


----------



## Yob (28/10/14)

Equipment?? 

And also..

Equipment??


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (28/10/14)

Apologies if this was mentioned earlier but I have a couple of questions. 

Is the swap beer in glass or plastic?
and
Is it OK to swap beer that will be bottled close to swap date and needs time to condition?

Also could somebody please put me and Awesome Fury on the list as attending at this stage. Possibly swapping depending on the rules.




Yob said:


> Equipment??
> 
> And also..
> 
> Equipment??


What equipment do you need? Is there a list?

We'll be bringing a few kegs (we're self sufficiant with gas and taps etc) and are happy to contribute money and or food for the day. Let me know.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (28/10/14)

Mayor...

Swaps are Ok in glass or PET
Generally long neck or two smallers bottles is OK (last time Mardoo produce variations of a beer - he submitted a smaller bottle of each)
Once the swap is over we usually start a tasting thread and get everyone to indicate when their beer is ready - no problems with a bit of conditioning time.

Have added you guys to the non swapping attendees list

THere is a swap spot at number 22 vacant if you want to jump in.

Not sure about equipment - but someone will answer that one.

Where are you guys coming from? Mildura or Brisbane????

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - red(ish) rye saison
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid
9. Mayor of Mildura
10. AwesomeFury


Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (28/10/14)

Thanks Mate.

I've got a couple of beers on the go at the moment. If they are good and nobody else wants the spot i'll probably put my name down to swap. I'll know in a week or so.

I'm from Brisbane but live in Mildura. This forum used to be different and seems to have gotten my details mixed up.


----------



## JB (28/10/14)

Yob said:


> Equipment??
> 
> And also..
> 
> Equipment??


So from the PM that kicked off, this is current possible equipment:

*Idzy*
- 600 litre kettle
- 200 litre mash tun

*Whiteferret*
- 32 jet mongolian and gas bottle.
- 200l kettle as HLT + stand
- 130lt esky mash tun - maybe built by then
- chugger and hoses

*Midnight Brew*
- High Pressure Stockpot Burner 200lt - if required

*Yob*
- 80lt mash tun
- HLT
- HEX + pump etc


Do we need additional(?):

- Burner / stand
- Pumps
- Hoses
- Camlock connections

We still need:
- a boil plan
- some anti foam agent
- and probably either a kettle top up or a double sparge this time.

Yob: "Can bring my 120l pot but it ain't big enough for the output we need, Idzy, may have to look at charging your kettle with strike liquor for both mash tuns and then using the 44 gal to sparge. Can we get a breakdown (in a discussion thread) with the equipment so we can get our heads around it. With a bit of planning we'll crack it".


Me: Sorry guys, I probably can't assist with anything more valuable that an LPG gas bottle.

Working out the mash & boil plan on this scale with this equipment may be a bit beyond me too, but hope this helps kick off the planning discussion.


----------



## Yob (28/10/14)

JB said:


> Working out the mash & boil plan on this scale with this equipment may be a bit beyond me too, but hope this helps kick off the planning discussion.


Thats what I thought before the last one :lol:



*Idzy System 1*

- 600 litre kettle Strike water for 150L MT and 200L MT
- 200 litre mash tun MT1

Output? 220L? (Double sparge)

*Whiteferret System 2*
- 32 jet mongolian and gas bottle. Sparge Liquor System
- 200l kettle as HLT + stand Sparge Liquor System
- 130lt esky mash tun - maybe built by then MT2
- chugger and hoses


Output? 150L? (Double sparge)


*Midnight Brew*
- High Pressure Stockpot Burner 200lt - if required Is this the one we used last time?

*Yob* *System 3*
- 80lt mash tun
- HLT
- HEX + pump etc
- MM3 Mill


Output? 80-100L


Setup Friday again?

Rough plan above.. at least in my head it works..

Strike with idzys, sparge with WF's Mine will look after itself, it comes down to liquor transfer. and topping up the kettle I think..

Given how the last one ran, we will struggle with controlling the boil, Ill get onto that anti foam binnezz.. we should aim for a bit longer a mash to allow all our HLT's to get back to temps, every vessel is going to be pushed to it's limits


----------



## idzy (29/10/14)

Looks good. Have just posted a recipe in the recipe thread based on 440 litres. Based on measurements last time, the main vessel is probably more like 500 litres, so it is going to be at the absolute edge...


----------



## Yob (29/10/14)

Hell yeah it will.. 

Happy to bring stuff over on the Friday and do a setup like last time again if you like? Will leave much more time on the Saturday for important binnezz 

(beer and food)


----------



## Siborg (29/10/14)

Right: So I'm committed to not pulling out and brewing something because I miss this shit so much! Also I have a bunch of useless shit I've learnt from my uni course over the last three years to erase from my memory.... so: alchohol!

I haven't brewed anything for a few months so I'm gonna need to do something with a relatively quick turnover. So was thinking something that won't need too much conditioning: maybe an APA or a Hefe? Anyone have any recommendations on brew that need little conditioning and are best drunk "fresh"? I'm open to all styles and comfortable brewing most of them. It's my last week of uni this week, so I'm gonna have a bit of time up my sleeves to crack out a quick brew for this swap, force carb and bottle.

Also, I'm happy to chip in some cash for foodstuffs. Happy to bring something (suggestions?) if need be.

I've already worded up the missus and organised a lift with her.


----------



## Nullnvoid (29/10/14)

Also just as a point of note, for Victorians the state election is on that day, so everyone will make sure they have voted....maybe we could organise a polling booth ad idzy's house


----------



## Yob (29/10/14)

crap.. hadnt considered that, nice one


----------



## micbrew (29/10/14)

postal vote :super:


----------



## manticle (29/10/14)

> Anyone have any recommendations on brew that need little conditioning and are best drunk "fresh


Dark mild, ordinary bitter, apa/summer ale/golden ale, hefe.


----------



## Mardoo (29/10/14)

Doesn't have to be ready on the day Siborg. It's awesome if it is. Besides, I want company cuz mine won't be


----------



## GrumpyPaul (29/10/14)

I reckon most of us drink them over a few weeks it not longer - so nobody cares if it needs a bit of conditioning time.

Chances are mine will be in that category - its brewed and in a cube waiting for its turn in the fermentation fridge. Which I hope will be free this weekend.


----------



## Tahoose (29/10/14)

My rye IPA got a 2g/ltr dry hop of cascade last night  probably bottle next week.

Once I've gained some more champagne bottles..


----------



## MartinOC (29/10/14)

Mardoo said:


> Hickory? Other wood?


During my "purge & transfer" to Kinglake, I've just discovered a half-bag of (small) Hickory chips & also a bag of ex- Jack Daniels bourbon cask chips. Perhaps 1.5-2Kg all-up?

They're old, but you're welcome to them (perhaps in conjunction with newer stuff?) & I can't see them having gone "off".

Pitmeister Mardoo, I defer to your inestimable experience in all-things "smokable".... h34r: :huh:


----------



## Mardoo (29/10/14)

As opposed to smoker-able??? Damn I miss my smoker!


----------



## MartinOC (29/10/14)

Sorry....Freudian slip....


----------



## AndrewF (29/10/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - red(ish) rye saison
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid
9. Mayor of Mildura
10. AwesomeFury


Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve?

Bottled my beer on the weekend. First time bulk priming so fingers crossed it works out.


----------



## idzy (30/10/14)

Should be a polling booth at the end of the street hopefully. Will get some details.


----------



## Siborg (30/10/14)

manticle said:


> Dark mild, ordinary bitter, apa/summer ale/golden ale, hefe.


Cheers. Should be able to knock one of those over. Was thinking it's been a while since I've brewed a hefe and, from memory, hefe yeast is pretty aggressive.


----------



## Mardoo (30/10/14)

idzy said:


> Should be a polling booth at the end of the street hopefully. Will get some details.


If they have a sausage sizzle we won't need the spit 

By the way big thanks to JB, GrumpyPaul and MidnightBrew for helping get the meat for the spit underway!


----------



## Grainer (30/10/14)

Also just build a 100L mash tun if we need it


----------



## Yob (30/10/14)

What fittings mate?


----------



## Grainer (30/10/14)

camlock


----------



## poggor (1/11/14)

just saying: tasted my case swap weizen (pale wit bier) prematurely this week. tasted great! hopefully will be good for y'all!


g


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/11/14)

My Saison has gone from 1.054 to 1.002 in 11 days, wow was 2 packs belle saison rehydrated. Tastes so peppery I think I could sprinkle it on my vegies haha


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/11/14)

Pitched my swap beer today - Red IPA.

There will be a change of plans on the dry hops.

Twas meant to be Citra - but I'm all out. Looks like it might be Amarillo, Nelson or maybe even Wai iti.


----------



## AJ80 (5/11/14)

Bottled last night and there's no way I can call this beer red. If anything, it's orange like a dusty sunrise. 

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid
9. Mayor of Mildura
10. AwesomeFury


Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve?


----------



## Mardoo (5/11/14)

You could go with Carnelian


----------



## AJ80 (5/11/14)

Mardoo said:


> You could go with Carnelian


If only it was that dark (I may or may not have had to google carnelian...). This beer is orange or naranja if I'm feeling fancy ;-)


----------



## Mardoo (5/11/14)

You strike me as a bit fancy.


----------



## Siborg (5/11/14)

Guys, I'm not gonna be able to make it on the day unfortunately. Band has a gig booked and I can't get out of it. I'll drop off my contribution beforehand and I'll organise to pick up my swap afterwards.


----------



## AJ80 (5/11/14)

Mardoo said:


> You strike me as a bit fancy.


Oh you *slaps the air*


----------



## Mardoo (5/11/14)

AJ80 said:


> Oh you *slaps the air*


HA!!! Too funny


----------



## Yob (5/11/14)

Siborg said:


> Guys, I'm not gonna be able to make it on the day unfortunately. Band has a gig booked and I can't get out of it. I'll drop off my contribution beforehand and I'll organise to pick up my swap afterwards.


Gutted, been a while between beers si


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/11/14)

Swap Saison bottled, was darker than anticipated (an Evil Saison?), weighed in at 6.6% too so should be interesting. Stuffed up my volumes and only ended up with 22.5 longnecks, so will bring 22 Saison + 2 Three Shades of Stout from last case swap brew.

Looking forward to it although will only be there for a little bit (Mrs. Birthday and work Xmas function that night)!


----------



## Siborg (6/11/14)

Yob said:


> Gutted, been a while between beers si


Yeah, tell me about it! FTG/Ringwood seems so far away now compared to when I lived in Donvale...

Need to try and get down to an event and catch up with some people now that Uni is over. If you're at the case swap early enough I may see you there when I drop off my swap.


----------



## Yob (6/11/14)

I will be there early


----------



## Tahoose (6/11/14)

Bottled the Rye IPA I made for the swap today, thoughts from the hydrometer sample are that I think it might need some more bitterness.

Will be 7.9%

OG 1.069
FG 1.011


----------



## MartinOC (7/11/14)

'Just trying to coordinate:....

Everyone OK with a walk-in $10/head contribution towards food/gas/water/electricity/chastity-belts(for Cocko)?

Obviously, there will be a certain "massaging" of $ for folks who have contributed food which will be worked-out on the day, but I reckon $10 is a nice simple number.

There's going to be a "per-cube" cost to those who are taking a cube from the brew, but that's another story......


----------



## JB (7/11/14)

MartinOC said:


> 'Just trying to coordinate:....
> 
> Everyone OK with a walk-in $10/head contribution towards food/gas/water/electricity/chastity-belts(for Cocko)?
> 
> ...


Who's giving the massages? [emoji15]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/11/14)

MartinOC said:


> 'Just trying to coordinate:....
> 
> Everyone OK with a walk-in $10 for head contribution towards for Cocko?
> 
> ...





JB said:


> Who's giving the massages? [emoji15]


$10 to give or get from Cocko?

I contributed to food - but I dont want no $10 head from Cocko. 

$10 for Cocko is way over priced.....


----------



## Midnight Brew (8/11/14)

Due to unforeseen circumstances my brew will be pitched next week and should be pretty solid ready just before Christmas. I seriously need a bigger fermentation fridge. One FV at a time does not cut it. Might be pushed for time frame but also hoping to bring a keg on the day if time and taste permits.


----------



## poggor (8/11/14)

The date fast approaches. How is everyone going? care to update the list? How about the various tentatives? No one wants to jump in and fill the vacant slot? What is everyone bringing? how many cubers are we able to accommodate?

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. RelaxedBrewer (tentative)
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) drinking now
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid
9. Mayor of Mildura
10. AwesomeFury


Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve? 
23 poggor ? reserve?


Like This


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (12/11/14)

Sorry for the late notice but I am going to have to pull out. I have bought a dump of a house recently and all of my spare time is being spent on renos. I have not done any brewing related activities since buying.

I know I am crap  and should ahve let you guys know earlier. Have a blast without me

I have updated the lists


1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. 
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) drinking now
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested
2. Pos 10 available
Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid
9. Mayor of Mildura
10. AwesomeFury


Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. Navarau 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
20. - 
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve? 
23 poggor ? reserve?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/11/14)

Could I be #23 on cuber list? Happy to chip in for ingrediemts yada yada, it appears there will be about 25 cubes is that correct?


----------



## Yob (12/11/14)

Can't hurt to chuck your name down, I think we'll struggle to fill em all though. 

Who knows what magic can happen on swap day though


----------



## Midnight Brew (12/11/14)

Brewers/Cubers:

1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. Navarau 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. MartinOC
17. CarpeDaym
18. Grainer
19. - 
20. Brewnut - Reserve?
21. Luke1992 - Reserve? 
22 poggor ? reserve?

Im taking my name of the cube list to let someone else step in. Ive got a mini stock pile at home that need fermenting and quiet a few other recipes planned. I think next in line is *Brewnut.*


----------



## lswhi3 (12/11/14)

Hey I'd be happy to come off the reserve list and enter into the official list of swappers. Think I'll have a solid IPA ready for this. 
So if everyone is happy...

1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. Navarau 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. MartinOC
17. CarpeDaym
18. Grainer
19. Luke
20. Brewnut - Reserve?
21. 
22 poggor ? reserve?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/11/14)

I think thats the cubers list mate


----------



## GrumpyPaul (12/11/14)

Luke1992 you are already on the official swappers list.

The list you have copied above id's the cubers list.(those who are taking a cube home of the bet beers on the day.

Idzy is head brewer I think so it's gonna be his call as to the final volume and how many cubes will get out of it.


----------



## MartinOC (12/11/14)

Just in case you blokes can't work everything out, I'm bringing a 25l cube...


----------



## kcurnow (12/11/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Brewers/Cubers:
> 
> 1. Idzy
> 2. technobabble66
> ...


Thanks MB

So that will make me number 19 on the list, and I have fixed the others.
BTW what size cubes are we using?


----------



## Yob (12/11/14)

20l.. We'll have to be pretty rigid about it if we are to get all peeps with a cube, we were one short last swap but I think the cubes got topped pretty full, if we stick to 20l we should make it. 

Hay yeah, do you have a new whirlpool things Idzy?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/11/14)

Brewers/Cubers:

1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. Navarau 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. MartinOC
17. CarpeDaym
18. Grainer
19. Brewnut
20. Luke1992 - Reserve? 
21. poggor - Reserve?
22. DJ_L3ThAL - Reserve?


----------



## idzy (13/11/14)

Yob said:


> Hay yeah, do you have a new whirlpool things Idzy?


Yeah it's not done, but on the list 

Cheers


----------



## Yob (13/11/14)

I was thinking about the old one, (which is still laying where we left it :lol: ) had you sealed it and filled it with salt it may well have lived


----------



## kcurnow (13/11/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. 
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
20. breakbeer
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) drinking now
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested
2. Pos 10 available
Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid
9. Mayor of Mildura
10. AwesomeFury

Brewers/Cubers:

1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. Navarau 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. MartinOC
17. CarpeDaym
18. Grainer
19. Brewnut
20. Luke1992 - Reserve?
21. poggor - Reserve?
22. DJ_L3ThAL - Reserve?

Just fixing up the stuff and getting the full list back together to help prevent any confusion as to what list you are on.

Cheers


----------



## poggor (16/11/14)

So is it definitely 19 Cubers?

g


----------



## breakbeer (18/11/14)

Looks like I'll have to regrettably pull out of this swap. Been on work trips to Adelaide & Perth the last few weeks & another trip to Townsville coming up. No time to brew & looks like I'll be away on the day too

Sorry for the late notice

You can take me off the list of cubers too


----------



## Yob (18/11/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)

2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. 
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret(tentative)
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
20. 
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) drinking now
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested
2. Pos 10 available
Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid
9. Mayor of Mildura
10. AwesomeFury

Brewers/Cubers:

1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. Navarau 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
*15. **Luke1992 *
16. MartinOC
17. CarpeDaym
18. Grainer
19. Brewnut
20. poggor - Reserve?
21. DJ_L3ThAL - Reserve?

Luke1992, you have been promoted into the fo sho' cubers list.

Id suggest even the reserves bring cubes, we are going to attempt to do the lot but_ *'may'* _fall short, by the numbers it is achievable but we still need to *actually* make it happen.

2 spare slots in the swap list if anyone is keen to jump in


----------



## Nullnvoid (18/11/14)

I really need to get off my butt and find a place to get a cube from.

Where is the best place?


----------



## technobabble66 (18/11/14)

Bunnings are a good standard source of cubes, though they currently sell deep blue ones that are a bit more opaque than I'd like.


----------



## Mardoo (18/11/14)

Nullnvoid I have one you can have. Got six a few years ago. I only really use a few of them. I can bring it when I pick up the spit if you like.


----------



## Nullnvoid (18/11/14)

Mardoo said:


> Nullnvoid I have one you can have. Got six a few years ago. I only really use a few of them. I can bring it when I pick up the spit if you like.


You are a true gentleman, that would be fantastic. Thank you. I will give you a few of my best as payment.


----------



## poggor (18/11/14)

on the swap list there are a few people who are labeled tentative, also many who have not listed their beer. should we be asking these people to confirm at some stage? just wondering how much I will actually have to bring!


g


----------



## MartinOC (18/11/14)

Bring lots of beer for me to drink, mate....I've been unable to brew for months & it's giving me the shits!

Currently thinking of asking for a contract brewer to produce cubes for me, 'cos I'm spending waaaay too much on cases of Coopers Red's right now!!! GRRRRR!!!!

Edit: That's my way of saying I'm drinking everyone else's beer on the day :huh:


----------



## Whiteferret (18/11/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. 
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
20. 
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) drinking now
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested
2. Pos 10 available
Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid
9. Mayor of Mildura
10. AwesomeFury

Brewers/Cubers:

1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. Navarau 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
*15. Luke1992 *
16. MartinOC
17. CarpeDaym
18. Grainer
19. Brewnut
20. poggor - Reserve?
21. DJ_L3ThAL - Reserve?

Luke1992, you have been promoted into the fo sho' cubers list.

Id suggest even the reserves bring cubes, we are going to attempt to do the lot but_ *'may'* _fall short, by the numbers it is achievable but we still need to *actually* make it happen.

2 spare slots in the swap list if anyone is keen to jump in


Not tentative anymore, naming my beer and I will be bringing my 2 keg esky with 1 free spot if someone else needs a spot for a keg that they're bringing.


ed:removed quotes


----------



## Tahoose (18/11/14)

I'll bring my mini keg system aswell. Along with 2 x 9ltr kegs. If anybody wants to bring a 9ltr keg I'll have a spare tap there.


----------



## djar007 (19/11/14)

When is this?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/11/14)

djar007 said:


> When is this?



Sat 29 November.

At Idzy's place


----------



## JB (19/11/14)

Tahoose said:


> I'll bring my mini keg system aswell. Along with 2 x 9ltr kegs. If anybody wants to bring a 9ltr keg I'll have a spare tap there.


I'll put a tentative reserve on that 9lt spot if my experiment works out Tahoose


----------



## MartinOC (19/11/14)

I'll bring along my 2-tap magic box for folks to use, just BYO kegs.


----------



## Yob (19/11/14)

Aah yes, good.. Flush that bad boy out


----------



## Damn (19/11/14)

If everyone brings a keg and a few spare there might be enough.....


----------



## Yob (19/11/14)

dayumm only a week and a half to go.. I'd better keg mine :beer:


----------



## djar007 (19/11/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. 
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) drinking now
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested
2. Pos 10 available
Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer (Thong)
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid
9. Mayor of Mildura
10. AwesomeFury

Brewers/Cubers:

1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. Navarau 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
*15. Luke1992 *
16. MartinOC
17. CarpeDaym
18. Grainer
19. Brewnut
20. poggor - Reserve?
21. DJ_L3ThAL - Reserve?

Looking forward to coming along to this one. Can I bring some food as well. Or chip in for ingredients etc. Happy to be involved in the brewing if needed.


----------



## Tahoose (19/11/14)

JB said:


> I'll put a tentative reserve on that 9lt spot if my experiment works out Tahoose


No dramas


----------



## Yob (19/11/14)

Tahoose said:


> No dramas


You want me to bring your glasses to the swap?


----------



## Tahoose (19/11/14)

Yeah cheers mate.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (20/11/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) drinking now
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested
2. Pos 10 available

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer (Thong)
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. CarpeDaym
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. SmallFry
8. Nullnvoid
9.
10. AwesomeFury

Brewers/Cubers:

1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. Navarau 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
*15. Luke1992 *
16. MartinOC
17. CarpeDaym
18. Grainer
19. Brewnut
20. poggor - Reserve?
21. DJ_L3ThAL - Reserve?

I've added myself to the swap list. IPA. I dislike bottling.


----------



## JB (20/11/14)

mayor of mildura said:


> I've added myself to the swap list. IPA. I dislike bottling.


I freakin hate bottlin. Been putting it off, I'll get it done tonight ...


----------



## djar007 (20/11/14)

Same here for the bottling . but I do like drinking other people's beer. So that's the motivator for me.


----------



## carpedaym (21/11/14)

Hi all, apologies but I am regrettably pulling out. *I was down for a cube and to supply chips+dips.* Hopefully you have enough notice to adjust the recipe without too much inconvenience.

I have removed myself from lists.

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA)
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) drinking now
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer (Thong)
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. Mardoo
5. Micbrew
6. SmallFry
7. Nullnvoid
8. AwesomeFury

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. Navarau 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. Luke1992 
16. MartinOC
17. Grainer
18. Brewnut
19. poggor - Reserve?
20. DJ_L3ThAL - Reserve?


----------



## MartinOC (21/11/14)

carpedaym said:


> *I was down for a cube and to supply chips+dips.*


Anyone want to volunteer to pick up the slack with chips & dips? If you're buying them, make sure you keep receipts for reimbursement.


----------



## djar007 (21/11/14)

I can volunteer for that.


----------



## MartinOC (21/11/14)

Stirling chap! Your blood's worth bottling (if only I didn't dislike bottling so much.....).


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/11/14)

MartinOC said:


> Stirling chap! Your blood's worth bottling (if only I didn't dislike bottling so much.....).


and its so hard to get the right level of carbonation on a bottle of "djarblood"


----------



## djar007 (21/11/14)

Best served at room temperature.


----------



## MartinOC (21/11/14)

I do like a glass of "red" with my dead beastie-flesh....

Onto other things: FIRE.

I just checked the forecast for the day & it looks like a fire would be completely superfluous from a heating & comfort perspective (31C!!), so I guess it's just a habitual "Case swaps MUST have a fire", aesthetic kinda thang?

I provided the firewood for the July case swap & will do it again for this one, since I've got plenty of wood (Oer Missus! Insert earthy British humour, double-entendres etc...etc.. here). However, I'm thinking about amounts to bring down from Kinglake with all the other stuff I'm bringing.

Last time, I provided about 1/2 a trailer-load & there was still plenty leftover the next morning. I'd guess half that would be a good benchmark, given the weather.

Thoughts/comments (except from the dickhead that literally threw an armful of logs at the brazier last time, resulting in "brazier-soccer" & "Everybody just CALM THE **** DOWN!!" from Yob)? Luckily, I was too intoxicated to take note of who actually did it (but not too pissed to save myself from being covered in red-hot coals!!).

I don't rabbit this much in person... Really......!!

Edit: I'd be just as happy to pay-off the idea of a fire completely, given previous experience & no particular "need" for heat.

Flame-suit donned (excuse the obvious irony of that...).


----------



## Yob (21/11/14)

As the night goes on, it's kinda nice to sit round the fire..

2p


----------



## djar007 (21/11/14)

I have some good redgum I can bring also. About half a nights worth.


----------



## MartinOC (21/11/14)

Yob said:


> As the night goes on, it's kinda nice to sit round the fire..


Yeah, point taken. I'll get one of the chainsaws out (I have 3....  ).


----------



## Whiteferret (21/11/14)

Ah yes fond memories of sitting on your bench seats and trying to juggle your toppling brazier until it landed upright on your concrete. Still can't believe that ended without it rolling down beside your house.


----------



## Mardoo (21/11/14)

I can't believe that didn't end with Idzy looking a bit like a Fisher & Paykel.

I've heard that branding is all the rage in scarification. Or at least it was in 2003. Does that still count?


----------



## Camo6 (22/11/14)

Runaway brazier? "Sigh" I always miss the exciting bits.


----------



## mofox1 (22/11/14)

Camo6 said:


> Runaway brazier? "Sigh" I always miss the exciting bits.


Yup, probably will again too... Can't stay for the evening. Boooo!


----------



## MartinOC (22/11/14)

mofox1 said:


> Yup, probably will again too... Can't stay for the evening. Boooo!


Not on MY watch it won't! I'm a provider of the finest braziers to the cognoscenti.

I'll have you know that my brazier has survived many a drunken party.


----------



## poggor (22/11/14)

Gday- it will be my first time at one of these affairs- what time does it usually start/finish?
Could someone PM me the address?

Also, what food/drink etc would be good to bring?

g


----------



## MartinOC (22/11/14)

How long is a piece of string?

The actual brewing kicks-off as early as Idzy wants-to (TBC). Folks rock-up at various times of the day, but most are there by lunchtime in order to get the nosebag on.

Finish? Does it ever?? Well, probably when the last person passes-out (or we run out of firewood).

Food should be pretty-much covered for everyone (I'm asking for a $10/head contribution).

Bring BEER!!!!

I'll PM you the address.


----------



## Yob (22/11/14)

poggor said:


> Gday- it will be my first time at one of these affairs- what time does it usually start/finish?
> Could someone PM me the address?
> 
> Also, what food/drink etc would be good to bring?
> ...


Also, good idea to put yourself on the list as a non swap Attendee, just so Idzy has a grasp of how many to send details to


----------



## poggor (22/11/14)

im on the list as a swap attendee bro. also, i am up into 19th spot on the cubers list so hopefully might get a cube out of it?! (i also don't own a cube, but that's a different story...)

g


----------



## MartinOC (22/11/14)

George, hie-thee to Bunnings/Masters/BCF etc.. & grab a HDPE cube just in case you get a spot. Give it a jolly-good cleaning with Perc (ie. napisan) & chuck some starsan into it & bring it along. As has been mentioned, you never know what might happen at a case swap...


----------



## MartinOC (22/11/14)

Gents, only one week out I want to confirm/finalise food stuff so there's no catastrophic up-cockage & lack of food on the day:

Nullnvoid - Spit & fuel (to be picked-up by Mardoo?)

Yob - Ribs (like, AS IF he doesn't rib folks enough as it is? Pfft!!).

AndrewF - Coleslaw & salady bits

Mardoo - Grandpitmeister/Superlative marination of dead animal flesh. Grain salad.

Djar007 - Chips & dips.

I think the only thing missing is bread(s) & sauce(s). I'm thinking Turkish (pide) bread might be a good idea for eating out of our hands?

I've got some (hottish) BB sauce, but happy for others to provide lots of variety.

*So, I need a volunteer provider of appropriate bread.*

Please let me know if I've got anything wrong above or if anyone wants to contribute something else/more.


----------



## AndrewF (22/11/14)

Yep all over the salad (not literally relax) Also could someone PM the address.


----------



## Yob (22/11/14)

Glassware not covered yet..

Last time we brought our own (mostly) and my suggestion, unless someone has a better idea, that we do so again.

I assume there will be the obligatory plastic cups for those who don't care to bring their own.


----------



## Mardoo (22/11/14)

Works well. Let's do that again.


----------



## MartinOC (22/11/14)

I vote that anyone who doesn't turn-up with their own drinking vessel be hog-tied & thrown into the pool.

Now...where the **** did I put all my glassware in the move to Kinglake??? Ooer! Might've screwed myself over there....!!

ALSO...on the fire thing: Anyone got an offcut (1x1m) of corrugated iron or the like that we can put under the brazier? I've got a few big pieces, but I don't want to cut them unless necessary, as I want to save them for protecting my firewood pile for next winter.


----------



## djar007 (22/11/14)

Let's hold off on the hog tieing until everything is cubed. Is that fair.


----------



## MartinOC (22/11/14)

Where's the fun in that??


----------



## Mardoo (22/11/14)

Martin, you aren't actually coming for the brewing, are you? I'm sure Cocko will hogtie you if you like.


----------



## MartinOC (22/11/14)

DAMN! Sprung!!


----------



## Yob (22/11/14)

Is cocko coming in crotchless stockings again?


----------



## MartinOC (22/11/14)

Hmmm...no direct request from me...


----------



## Yob (22/11/14)

MartinOC said:


> Hmmm...no direct request from me...


He needs to be asked? I thought it was default


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/11/14)

I really should have been bottling today....but I brewed a wheat beer instead.

Dont worry guys theres still a week to the my swap beer into bottles for you.

I might be cutting it fine....but fingers crossed I'll get there.


----------



## Tahoose (22/11/14)

I'm sure they'll be bottled, I just won't drink one until after Xmas , problem solved


----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/11/14)

oh oh...I should have been bottling today...but there was a beer festival on and I *had* to go and drink thier beer.


----------



## mofox1 (23/11/14)

Gah! Ella's Secret is out... VDK'd to the DNQ. Never experienced diacetyl before, but it was pretty unmissable.

Subbing in 2 of my 3 backups (ultimate backup is still in the fermenter!), meant to try and isolate the differences between Ella and it's big sister Galaxy. Hope y'all don't mind a pot luck swap... 12 of each.

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA) Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) drinking now
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer (Thong)
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. Mardoo
5. Micbrew
6. SmallFry
7. Nullnvoid
8. AwesomeFury

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. Navarau 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. Luke1992 
16. MartinOC
17. Grainer
18. Brewnut
19. poggor - Reserve?
20. DJ_L3ThAL - Reserve?


----------



## mofox1 (23/11/14)

Yob said:


> As the night goes on, it's kinda nice to sit round the fire..
> 
> 2p


Kinda nice not to *be* on fire.


----------



## SmallFry (24/11/14)

Sorry guys, am going to have to give this one a miss. I'm going to be fishing (and not for compliments) instead.

Have redacted my name from the non-swappers.

Have fun

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA) Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) drinking now
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer (Thong)
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. Mardoo
5. Micbrew
6.
7. Nullnvoid
8. AwesomeFury

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. Navarau 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. Luke1992 
16. MartinOC
17. Grainer
18. Brewnut
19. poggor - Reserve?
20. DJ_L3ThAL - Reserve?


----------



## JB (24/11/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> oh oh...I should have been bottling today...but there was a beer festival on and I *had* to go and drink thier beer.


One in Lilydale? How was it?

I finally managed to get mine bottled last night. I know I only bottle twice a year, but jeeez I freakin hate it!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (24/11/14)

JB said:


> One in Lilydale? How was it?
> 
> I finally managed to get mine bottled last night. I know I only bottle twice a year, but jeeez I freakin hate it!


That's the one - it was good.

Smallish - maybe about half a dozen breweries plus a few wineries.

Weather was perfect for it.

No crowd to speak of - so unlike bigger festivals no queuing for drinks.

There wasn't any real stand out beers for me. A few fruity concoctions Matso's Mango beer and something called Kwencher Peach and black tea beer (neither did anything for me - the peach one tasted like they mixed a tin of IXL canned peaches with the beer)

If I had to pick a favourite - it would be the Cavalier Pale Ale.

If I push myself I may get my bottling done tonight (or tomorrow). I think you guys are going to end up with a mix of glass and PET bottles. I don't have enough of one type handy.


----------



## idzy (24/11/14)

*2014 Vic Christmas Case Swap*
*Brewing schedule*
*Friday*
We will commence with the milling on Friday night. I will be at the brewery from 6:30pm. We will be filling all of the HLTs with liquor, filling the MLTs will milled grain and preparing for mash in.
*Saturday*
Hopefully we can kick-off at 9am. From there, it will be just a case of kicking on and getting roudy. Hopefully we will be all done and dusted by midday-ish and we can enjoy the remainder of the day.

*Staying the night*
People are more than welcome to stay the night. I wouldn’t want people to be drinking and driving – Safety First.
I will be arranging some areas for people to sleep. If you could let me know if you are planning on sleeping that would be great. I will try to arrange a bed or two, but it would be great if you guys can bring your own stuff for sleeping. There is a lot of undercover area and also a tennis court for swags, etc.

*Cubers*
Please bring 20l cube. Strictly 20l - Available at bunnings for $10. Please who bring 25l cubes or bigger will only be able to fill to 20l due to allowances and calculations. This will also put your cube at risk, due to headspace.
Please ensure it is cleaned and has some starsan in it on the day. Please also label your cube with permanent marker or a strip of electrical tape.
The cost of ingredients will need to be calculated and distributed amongst the cubers. This will include grain, water additions (salts, brewbrite, etc), and LPG gas. Water, electricity and space will be provided free of charge   
*Please bring your own cube additions!*

*Swap beer*
Please bring your swap beer in a non-paper/cardboard container, such as a Milk Crate or Storage Container. Please ensure it is labeled with your AHB Name and Swap List Number.
Please ensure you have tested your beer for carbonation if it has been bottled for over a month. If you have bottled recently, please provide a best after date on your bottle.
This should be as simple as a piece of masking tape on each bottle.

*Food*
MartinOC and co. have kindly arranged food. If you are not on the list and feel so inclined, bring one of your favourite snacks. Please bring $10 for the food.

*Drink*
Please feel free to bring along a keg / bottle of your finest. This is the 6-monthly opportunity to show of your talents in brewing to Vic AHBers. This is always one of the best parts of the celebration.

*Receptacle*
Please bring your own drinking receptacle – this can be a glass, cup, or boot.
There will be a plastic cups available, but there will be a tax upon collection, lol.

*Firepit and wood*
Martin has kindly offered to supply firewood and I believe he will be bringing a brazier or some sort of fire holding device.

I will also have a couple of 44 gallon drums halved for this purpose if required.

*Address*
Will be provided in PM

Looking forward to it! Very excited!

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## Whiteferret (24/11/14)

Hey Idzy I'll be coming down Friday arvo to help with the setup. The weather is looking good so I just need a spot for my swag. Do you still need a whirlpooler? If so I could knock one up at work. Just let me know how long it needs to be. Cheers see you for the pre drinks drinks.


----------



## Yob (24/11/14)

Do it Wayne, one less thing he needs to think about, would need to be at least 1m long..


----------



## Mardoo (24/11/14)

I have a spare long in case it needs to be 2 long.


----------



## technobabble66 (24/11/14)

The Pale & Dark crystal plus the extra 3kg of Munich 2 were handed over to Mardoo today. So that part of the recipe should be covered, at least. 

Warning: the 2 crystals were 2.755kg rather than 2.74kg. 
So you might need to adjust the recipe. I know how anal Yob & his thumb are with recipes...


----------



## Yob (24/11/14)

My thumb, Sir, is a highly tuned instrument.. But is only on call this brew session, it's idzy's thumb in action this time round


----------



## poggor (24/11/14)

idzy- I have 10kg of pale malt for the brew but it may be near impossible for me to get there on friday night (i will be stuck at work i think). i can come early on saturday but it will need to be milled. what do you suggest


----------



## djar007 (24/11/14)

Just bottled my swap beers. I feel so much better. Nice work idzy. Coming together nicely.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (24/11/14)

You guys are very organised. Looks like everything is shaping up for a good day. I've got a few kegs ready. Including an experimentale that has been in a wine barrel for a year or so. This will be the first time it has been drunk so I'll whack a warning label on it as I have no idea if it is any good.


----------



## Yob (24/11/14)

Kegging my day beer tonight.. It's sister is lovely so Im expecting it to go down well :icon_drool2:


----------



## manticle (24/11/14)

I still don't know if I can get there and if I can, whether I can bring hb. Would never rock up empty handed but might be commercial if I make it. 
What was the upshot on glasses? BYO?


----------



## Yob (24/11/14)

Yeah was, I'll have a few spares in the yob mobile


----------



## idzy (25/11/14)

Fez, if you could knock up an ss one that would be awesome. Probably about 500mm. Happy to give ya some cash for it. Just sms'd my mate about it too


----------



## djar007 (25/11/14)

I have a keg to share but not the plumbing. Would I be able to slot it into someone's magic or do I need to finally sorted out my party situation.


----------



## micbrew (25/11/14)

hmmm im in the same boat ... I think I read martin was bringing his magic box h34r:


----------



## Black n Tan (25/11/14)

djar007 said:


> I have a keg to share but not the plumbing. Would I be able to slot it into someone's magic or do I need to finally sorted out my party situation.


Hi Djar, I can't make it on Saturday, but you can borrow my portable set-up if you want: neoprene parker for keg, mini-reg and gas bottle, and flow-control tap rigged for ball lock keg. Let me know if it would help.

EDIT: or I do have a two tap miracle box, which personally shits me to tears. Works great if beer is being delivered at a good rate, but can foam if going slow. Also on offer.


----------



## djar007 (25/11/14)

Very generous offer black n tan. I would like to take you up on that. Thanks very much. Will pm you. Regards dave


----------



## MartinOC (25/11/14)

I've got a double-header magic box (ball-lock)& you're welcome to a tap....if I can dig the ******* thing out of the back of the shed.

Right now, I can't even see my brewing equipment for my partner's "improvised" wardrobe strung between my "naughty-corner" (brewery) shelving!!

EDIT: Just read the responses. Micbrew & djar007 have 1st-dib's on my Magioc-Box taps (liquid rental will be charged, of course!!) :chug:


----------



## Yob (25/11/14)

Oi!!.. everyone forgets old scarface now.. -_-

Oh well, I'll bring the full party setup gear then


----------



## Yob (25/11/14)

_*Voting done today*_.. booyahhh

Ive started to gather all the bits and pieces for the day so Im not running round like a madman on Friday.. dayuuum

still need to flush HEX and starsan the shit out of everything.. work out how the hell Im fitting everything in the car... get ribs... er.. cook ribs..

shits gettin real


----------



## djar007 (25/11/14)

I have a trailer I can bring across. If you need. It can be covered and used as a lock up later in the night.


----------



## MartinOC (25/11/14)

Ah! Erm...sorry, Yob, yes. I didn't realise you were placing dibs on using the box before, more the "other" thing we talked about...

I hereby, sheepishly rescind the previous offers to Micbrew & djar007 (I plead forgetfulness & stupidity, your Honour...& other things going on in MartinOC-land right now).

****! What a fortnight it's been......I'm really looking-forward to a day of "me" time next weekend.

BTW, I'll provide the Magic Box & a gas bottle (only one connection available).


----------



## Yob (25/11/14)

Na, it's no problem, I know mines dust free  I'll bring it anyway


----------



## MartinOC (25/11/14)

Yob said:


> Na, it's no problem, I know mines dust free  I'll bring it anyway


You're an absolute SHIT sometimes (in the nicest possible way....  ). How did you KNOW about the dust????

OK, then, previously rescinded offer to micbrew & djar007 rescinded & reinstated (gas bottle caveat notwithstanding). You guys will just have to juggle the gas requirements between you,


----------



## djar007 (25/11/14)

Cheers guys. I will bring some gas. One part carbon two parts oxygen.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/11/14)

Bottling done at last.

My swap beer will be definitely be there....woo hoo. 

It will come with a warning to give it a good month-ish of carbing time.

But it will be worth the wait - tasting out of the fermenter I was wishing it was all going in my fridge.

My presence on the day is a bit in question - I have a few things come up that will probably mean I will only get to drop in for a bit


----------



## Tahoose (25/11/14)

Just had one of my swap beers, glad I put a couple into stubbies...

Pretty happy with how it tastes, just hope you blokes enjoy it. I'm glad I have another 5 stubbies there for me anyway.

I'll bring some bits and bobs re keg dispensing, I'm sure we'll have it sorted out easy enough.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/11/14)

Just to be clear for the swappers....

There are 23 swappers (no 22 is still vacant)

So every case should have 23 beers


----------



## Tahoose (25/11/14)

Thought the original numbers were 24, I'd say just bring 24 and we can do a lucky dip to see who gets an extra beer.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/11/14)

Tahoose said:


> Thought the original numbers were 24, I'd say just bring 24 and we can do a lucky dip to see who gets an extra beer.


Actually yes bring 24.....

The extra case full can go to Idzy as host.


----------



## Grainer (26/11/14)

That will only last him a week tho!


----------



## Tahoose (26/11/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Actually yes bring 24.....
> 
> The extra case full can go to Idzy as host.


Sounds fair to me.


----------



## technobabble66 (26/11/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Actually yes bring 24.....
> 
> The extra case full can go to Idzy as host.


23. 
23 swappers = give out 22 beers (don't give one to yourself) 
then 1 to idzy 
=23

Can someone PM me idzy's address - I can't find it anywhere. Or tell me where it's posted already?
Thanks!


----------



## Damn (26/11/14)

To save confusion you bring the one for yourself as well.
= 24.

Hope you all got decent labels.

Looking forward to it like an excited kid going to luna park.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/11/14)

technobabble66 said:


> 23.
> 23 swappers = give out 22 beers (don't give one to yourself)
> then 1 to idzy
> =23
> ...


I believe there will be a PM from Idzy coming with the address to everyone listed as an attendee/swapper/cuber


----------



## idzy (26/11/14)

12mm 304SS...drool


----------



## Yob (26/11/14)

Details Idzy!! Send the details man...


----------



## Camo6 (26/11/14)

idzy said:


> 12mm 304SS...drool


INSPIRED! It that just tube for the shaft and solid for the tip idzy?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/11/14)

is that a WHIRLPOOLINATOR?!

Could easily fab something up for my drill of a smaller scale as my mash paddle and by hand just isnt cool enough! Haha


----------



## Yob (26/11/14)

Camo6 said:


> INSPIRED! It that just tube for the shaft and solid for the tip idzy?


it better be solid, the last one didnt survive


----------



## Grainer (26/11/14)

DOH/... down to 23 bottles.. accidentally kicked one in the dark in the corridor and it cracked and exploded.. only a few small cuts on my foot.. lucky !!


----------



## Camo6 (26/11/14)

Grainer said:


> DOH/... down to 23 bottles.. accidentally kicked one in the dark in the corridor and it cracked and exploded.. only a few small cuts on my foot.. lucky !!


Glass bottles just don't like you do they! Atleast this one didn't send you to the emergency room this time.



Yob, did the last one bend and was it ss or copper? I've got a fair bit of annealed ss tube I can use but I might need to work harden it for strength.

Veering off topic sorry. Would've loved to get to this swap but life's a bit chaotic atm. Can someone please try and keep Grainer away from any glass, cheers.


----------



## Yob (27/11/14)

Last one was copper, it didn't bend when in the wort though,I've a feeling that had it been filled with salt it may well be still in use but Hay, SS is better though right?


----------



## idzy (27/11/14)

Yob said:


> Details Idzy!! Send the details man...


Sent. Let me know if you didn't get em guys.




Camo6 said:


> INSPIRED! It that just tube for the shaft and solid for the tip idzy?


All solid bar.



Yob said:


> Last one was copper, it didn't bend when in the wort though,I've a feeling that had it been filled with salt it may well be still in use but Hay, SS is better though right?


It actually did bend in the wort, once it heated up it got soft and went into an S shape. Tne new model shouldn't bend and should be a lot more balanced for greater whirlpool action 

We will see....


----------



## JB (27/11/14)

idzy said:


> Sent. Let me know if you didn't get em guys.


Didn't get em mate


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/11/14)

Hey guys are we setting an ETA of the swap going down? I'm having to leave at some stage mid afternoon so would be nice to have swapped by then to take my wares, understand some may not have arrived who are swapping and if that is the case all good can pickup another time (if Idzy doesn't mind holding on to mine?).

Otherwise would everyone whos swapping be there by say 1-2pm to swapski?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/11/14)

Suits me. I will probably only get there mid afternoon and can't stay too long.....(mrsGrumpy's birthday and all that).

But I only live round the corner, so I plan on dropping my swaps and cube off in the morning, then coming back later when I can squeeze in an hour or so.


----------



## JB (27/11/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Hey guys are we setting an ETA of the swap going down? I'm having to leave at some stage mid afternoon so would be nice to have swapped by then to take my wares, understand some may not have arrived who are swapping and if that is the case all good can pickup another time (if Idzy doesn't mind holding on to mine?).
> 
> Otherwise would everyone whos swapping be there by say 1-2pm to swapski?


Agree Nath, definitely earlier the better


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (27/11/14)

We're planning on getting there mid arvo. It is a bit of a drive though. Hopefully we don't hold anybody up too much.


----------



## MartinOC (27/11/14)

Depending on space available at Idzy's Brauhaus (from memory, there's a bit available out of the sun just inside the "long" shed?), I'd suggest that everyone place their swap beers in a designated line on arrival. Once all the beers are "in", we go for the swappage & get it out of the way early (the last one at Yob's place was probably done at the wrong time.... :chug: )

As far as sleeping, I'd like to bagsie a spot right down the back of the shed, so I don't get covered in slobber from folks drooling all over the cars B)


----------



## idzy (27/11/14)

Cold conditioning a little too cold...


----------



## Yob (27/11/14)

Beercicles for everyone :kooi:


----------



## MartinOC (27/11/14)

'Bet it'll be clear as a Bell (pardon the pun..  )


----------



## Mardoo (27/11/14)

Much harder to bottle that way though...


----------



## Yob (27/11/14)

so, crossing things off the list, first I wanted to give the HEX a good starsan CIP run with the pump.. check.. as my temp probe for it is essentially hard wired to the brew stand I went to make a new portable one.. get all the bits, NO ******* suitable silicone to seal it with... lucky im home mid day tmoz is all I can say..

Grain - Check
Hops - Check
Antifoam - Check
Nutrient - Check
pump - check
HEX - Check
MT - Check

Hope someones got lots of hoses.. the length I had for the last swap aint so long anymore h34r:


----------



## Damn (27/11/14)

I'm passing KK at 3pm tomorrow arvo if you need anything and can drop off at idzys. Otherwise cya sat.


----------



## Yob (27/11/14)

...possibly 2 meters of 12" silicone hose?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/11/14)

Yob said:


> ...possibly 2 meters of 12" silicone hose?


I know its a farrken big rig but 12inch hoses....really?


----------



## Mardoo (27/11/14)

MEAT!!! Duty Now for the Future. Like Saturday future. Time to cut this up.


----------



## Whiteferret (27/11/14)

Yeah but he only wants 2 meters of it.

Hey Yob I've got a 4 meter hose that I'm bringing with my stuff with male camlocks on it.


----------



## Yob (27/11/14)

Ha.. That's idzy's issue this time 

Is that your thermometer left from the last one? Anyway, it's in the box


----------



## Siborg (27/11/14)

So I didn't brew anything BUT I forgot I had a keg of milk stout sitting in my fridge. How I ever forgot about this is beyond me. All carbed up and tasting schmick! I'll see if I can dig up the recipe and post it up. 

Haven't got around to bottling yet. I may be doing this Saturday morning and swinging by later in the arvo for the swap.


1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg - Milk Stout
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA) Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) drinking now
24. Meats

Reserves:
1. position 22 is vacant for anyone interested

Non-Swap Attendee:
1. 7 year old Vietnamese rubber farmer (Thong)
2. Manticle
3: Yob
4. Mardoo
5. Micbrew
6. SmallFry
7. Nullnvoid
8. AwesomeFury

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. Navarau 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. Luke1992 
16. MartinOC
17. Grainer
18. Brewnut
19. poggor - Reserve?

20. DJ_L3ThAL - Reserve?


----------



## Yob (27/11/14)

Siborg said:


> Haven't got around to bottling yet. I may be doing this Saturday morning and swinging by later in the arvo for the swap.


Ha! same old Si.. didnt you bottle the day you hosted quite a number of years ago?


----------



## Siborg (27/11/14)

Yob said:


> Ha! same old Si.. didnt you bottle the day you hosted quite a number of years ago?


Yep! Most of my uni assignments were done the night before as well. Talk about leaving shit to the last minute, hey!


----------



## Mardoo (27/11/14)

Slabbed our and getting on the spit.


----------



## Yob (27/11/14)

You're a quality meat spanker mardoo..

Respect


----------



## Mardoo (27/11/14)

Aaaaaand all dry-rubbed, ready for a rest and then a bit of fire and smoke. That's two legs of lamb and 13 kilos of pork neck and shoulder.

Edit: Especially once I bring out the toys Yob. Hey Cocko, what you up to right now?


----------



## Mardoo (28/11/14)

Now it's nightnight!


----------



## kcurnow (28/11/14)

idzy said:


> Cold conditioning a little too cold...


Ice beer


----------



## MastersBrewery (28/11/14)

Hell if I were a Vic brewer I'd be getting antsy right about now.

Good luck with the brew lads, and have a beer or three for me!


----------



## MartinOC (28/11/14)

Great stuff Mardoo!!

BTW, I've got some small Hickory chips & a bag of ex-Jack Daniels barrel chips. They're old, but I can't see that being a problem.

Do you want 'em? If so, how long do they need to be soaked before going on the coals?


----------



## Mardoo (28/11/14)

Thanks Martin, but I don't think we need them. I'm bringing apple, cherry and Oz acacia. Haven't tried the acacia before. The wood guy said it's similar to mesquite. Yums! Apple is just the freaking bomb. Finally found a good source. http://store.aussiebbqsmoke.com/


----------



## Yob (28/11/14)

mmm.. 2kg Beef ribs marinating and picked up a kilo and a half of lamb ribs as well...

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## DU99 (28/11/14)

Has the gas and power bill be paid..Have a good one Guys :beer: (someone has to work) and don't forget the insect spray


----------



## Mardoo (28/11/14)

Hey Martin, Has anyone stumped up for bread and sauces/salsas? Not that I can make anything else at this late moment, but I just need something to worry about :unsure:


----------



## djar007 (28/11/14)

Mardoo said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1417096535.225919.jpgNow it's nightnight!


Bad boy bubby style.

Edit: I have dips and some cheese type spreads. And things to dip in the dips plan on getting there around ten or eleven with my swaps. Do you guys need anything else. Gas bottle. Or any brew stuff.


----------



## Yob (28/11/14)

Dunno, I've not got a handle on how much gas we have, I know we will need quite a bit. My bottle is almost empty or I'd jam that in the car too.


----------



## djar007 (28/11/14)

No worries. Might bring my spare just in case. Standing by for anything else needed.


----------



## Yob (28/11/14)

Prepping, 1272 will be ready for Sunday..

Boom!


----------



## DU99 (28/11/14)

Remember to VOTE


----------



## Yob (28/11/14)

Did early voting = win


----------



## AJ80 (28/11/14)

Swap beers packed - check
Glass - check
Cube + cube hop addition - check
Esky full of bottles because I'm still not allowed to keg - check

Looking forward to tomorrow gents. Hoping to taste a few stouts from the last swap.


----------



## MartinOC (28/11/14)

Mardoo said:


> Hey Martin, Has anyone stumped up for bread and sauces/salsas? Not that I can make anything else at this late moment, but I just need something to worry about :unsure:


 FAAAARKKK!!!! I completely forgot about that!!! I thought someone had already put their hand-up, but it looks like not! With all the crap that's been happening recently, I'm all over the place. Sorry, guys!

OK, last minute stuff, we'll need someone to source a swag of bread for the day. Maybe Turkish Pide to be cut-up, or rolls etc? LOTS!!!

*I need a volunteer!!*


I've got 2L of BBQ sauce I made last month & about a litre of Chilli sauce that comes with a serious health warning, but if someone can grab some basic tomato sauce from the supermarket, I reckon we'll be covered.

I'll be arriving around lunchtime, after my family has a "Council of War/Crisis Meeting" that starts at 10am (Sister/partner are flying down from Brisbane for it). After that, I'm on my way over!

Luckily, I'm not actually PROVIDING food this time!

However, on the bright-side, the fire stuff is sorted:


----------



## djar007 (28/11/14)

I can bring that. How much is needed. Got some very decent Hot sauces too.


----------



## MartinOC (28/11/14)

You ******* LEGEND!!!! :beerbang:

I'd guess somewhere in the 50-70 rolls or 10-12 pide-type loaves ballpark, as I'm thinking most folks will have at least two each, plus extras for the stayers, but I'll leave it to whatever you can source.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## djar007 (28/11/14)

Done. No worries.


----------



## Yob (29/11/14)

And we're away...


----------



## technobabble66 (29/11/14)

Lookin' awesome. 
Minimal spillages too, it seems


----------



## Black n Tan (29/11/14)

Good luck today guys, spewing I can't be there.


----------



## Midnight Brew (29/11/14)

Is there any rule on bringing a growler of my actual swap beer?


----------



## Siborg (29/11/14)

Literally just finished bottling my swap! Shit, shower and shave and I'll be there by about 2:30 for the swap


----------



## manticle (29/11/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Is there any rule on bringing a growler of my actual swap beer?


Bringing swap beer for tasting on the day used to be a faux-pas. Up to the group each time I guess but why ruin the surprise?

I won't make it along today. Still trying to find my gimp suit and have to attend a family values entertainment evening in altona. You eastern suburbs people gonna have to have the next one somewhere near carlton on a day when I'm free. Ferntree gully is like going interstate for me.


----------



## symphony1975 (29/11/14)

Can someone PM me Idzys address? I just realised I don't have it.....


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/11/14)

Epic.


----------



## DU99 (29/11/14)

"FURK" some serious drinking..whats in the Tallies..wheres the guinness people


----------



## AJ80 (29/11/14)

Well gents, another case swap and another awesome arvo. Shame I had to bail early, but there was no avoiding it unfortunately. 

To idzy the consummate host - massive thanks for having us all descend as well as for supplying a spare cube lid after mine went all Harold holt on me...hope you enjoy that final bottle of raspberry stout as a small gesture of thanks. 

To the people behind the food!! Thanks for keeping us full of delicious meat and sumptuous salads. Special thanks to Mardoo for arranging that spit. Delish!

To the brewers - again, some absolute top notch beers on offer for sampling today. Fair dinkum, if we were to open a brewery with Idzy's kettle... It was also great to get some frank feedback on some of my brews. 

To the brewers of the day & to yob's anti-foam. My word that was one hell of a full kettle and I cannot believe it didn't go over. Looking very much forward to getting my cube onto some yeast. 

Thanks again everyone. Shame we have to wait six months for another one of these...now onto the swap beers!!


----------



## AJ80 (29/11/14)

Stupid phone, but you get the picture. Massive kettle filled to the absolute brim.


----------



## DU99 (29/11/14)

When's Easter or labour day


----------



## AJ80 (29/11/14)

I like your thinking Steve.


----------



## AndrewF (30/11/14)

Cheers to Idzy for hosting and everyone involved in making the day a success. It was good meeting everyone and sampling some great beers, the Mildura/Flanders red was amazing. I'm Looking forward to getting stuck into the swap beers!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (30/11/14)

What a top day. Cheers idzy you are a great host.

There were some excellent beers. I honestly didn't have a bad one.

Very impressed seeing the kettle in action. 

Thanks to everyone for making us blow in bumkins feel so welcome.


----------



## awesomefury (30/11/14)

Thanks for a great day/night dudes. Honestly a great bunch of guys, could have multiple sessions on the piss with you all.

Thanks Adam, and the guys that did the food!

Have fun emptying the pool! Lol


----------



## Nullnvoid (30/11/14)

It sounds like everyone had another great time, unfortunately the only time I managed to spend there was when I dropped the spit off on Friday night.

I was meant to be building a fence and then coming back for the afternoon, but then on our way to get the building supplies for said fence, my eldest son decided to vomit all over the car. Poor bugger, and I couldn't pull over quick enough and it was of epic proportions. I never knew there were so many nooks and crannies in the car, and thank goodness it's leather seats, probably the first time I have said that.

I would like to thank Mardoo for organising the spit and getting it cooked, I hear it was a hit!

Idzy, I'll have to organise to pick it up this week sometime, hope that will be alright.

Happy recovering!


----------



## Yob (30/11/14)

top day, props to everybody for making yet another epic swap a raging success..

I dont feel so shiny...













we filled all these and more :super:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (30/11/14)

Echoing everyone else's comments.
Great weather, great beer, great food...ok company.

Overall.....twas an awesome event once again.

Hats off to the brew crew, the food dude and Idzy the hostess with the mostess (shed space)


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/11/14)

Yep stellar effort to all involved and who turned up, always good for a laugh and an intelligient beerversation!!! I'll be keeping 2015 in its entirety free for any case swaps that are arranged!!!

What was the measured OG of the brew in the end? Good to hear everyone got theirs full I was worried I'd have to give mine up being last on list but first to cube and run


----------



## technobabble66 (30/11/14)

Epic day. 
Massive thanks to idzy for hosting, and to everyone in organizing the food and brewing. 
I can't believe there were no cockups/accidents for the whole day! (Except for maybe the slightly unplanned 4hr mash/sparge process, I s'pose). Just goes to show the benefits of having not one, but 2 OHS guys on deck!
*All* of the many many kegs were fantastic. 
It was great to see some familiar faces and meet a few new ones. Big ups to the "mildura blow-ins" for journeying down to join in the fun - the *Mildura* Red was fantastic (first time I've tried a Flanders sour). Everyone else seemed to have at least one really outstanding beer on tap/bottle and there was an amazing spread of styles, with Jesse's IPA being the standard awesome default I've come to look forward to guzzling every 6 months (just ignore Adam's "pineapple cordial" comment, Jesse). I'll be pestering a few people for recipes over the next month or 3! :lol:
A fantastic success, and I'm already looking forward to the next one. 
I hope those that stayed on (thanks for cleaning up!) aren't feeling too shabby today. 
Thanks again, Adam. 

Ps: thanks a fkn bunch for that "name tag" btw. 
I forgot to take it off. 
Bastards. 
So drove home, grabbed wifey and went to get dinner, stopping en route for a bit of shopping that involved us talking to the 2 girls that worked at the Chinese grocers for 5 mins, sat down at restaurant, ordered, waited 5 mins then wife said "hey you've still got your name tag on, why do you have a picture of a dick on it?" Long explanation followed involving the words beer, guys, & drunk. 
Bastards! 
:lol:


----------



## kcurnow (30/11/14)

Cheers to Adam and everyone else for the awesome caseswap and mega brew day.
Preboil Gravity was 1051, postboil Gravity was 1061


----------



## awesomefury (30/11/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Ps: thanks a fkn bunch for that "name tag" btw.
> I forgot to take it off.
> Bastards.
> So drove home, grabbed wifey and went to get dinner, stopping en route for a bit of shopping that involved us talking to the 2 girls that worked at the Chinese grocers for 5 mins, sat down at restaurant, ordered, waited 5 mins then wife said "hey you've still got your name tag on, why do you have a picture of a dick on it?" Long explanation followed involving the words beer, guys, & drunk.
> ...


your welcome, lol.


----------



## poggor (30/11/14)

Yeah great day everyone! Thanks to Idzy for hosting- epic brewery and great place to stand around getting drunk. I would like to than the guys who organised the food (Madhu!) it was awesome. I tried so many people's beers and they were all amazing- I can't believe people are churning out such high quality beer at home. Also special thanks to DJ Lethal for the spare cube- I'll be getting that into the fermenter today!
Really looking forward to the swap beers and to the next case swap!
Thanks again for making a swapday virgin feel welcomed!


george


----------



## Mardoo (30/11/14)

My phone smells like smoke.


----------



## Mardoo (30/11/14)

Huge thanks guys! Idzy for hosting, the brewers for their setup and brewing, Martin for organizing food, Mic and everyone who gave me a hand with the spit, the swap splitters, our brothers from the Northern Lands for coming all that way, and everyone else too just cuz. 

And MoM, I've been saying for ages I'm not going to get into brewing sours, but you've made a convert of me. That Flanders Red was the bomb! Truly fantastic beer.


----------



## poggor (30/11/14)

So in the interest of getting a "Tasting" thread started (im thirsty!) I wondered if we could finalise the list of who actually swapped?

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg - Milk Stout
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66 (tentative)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella's Secret (Aust. IPA) Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) drinking now
24. Meats


I'm sure some people on here didn't swap as evidenced by the number of left over bottles!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/11/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo)
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp
3. Idzy
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett
5. Tahoose
6. Siborg - Milk Stout
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA
9. technobabble66
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck!
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) drinking now
24. Meats

From my recollection the above were scratchings, anyone care to confirm?


----------



## poggor (30/11/14)

That looks about right. is the GuysHillBrewery beerswapale II Navarau's number 12 beer?

g


----------



## technobabble66 (30/11/14)

Mardoo said:


> My phone smells like smoke.


Yeah, we were all drinking kegs of Rauchbier yesterday weren't we?? The aromatics were hard to pick at times...

Btw, my swap was an American Red Saison. Let's call it a "Red Red Y'all SaySun"
Was gonna go with Redneck Saison, but a fkn hate rednecks, and I'm hoping this is good. 
Ready to drink after 14/12/14


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/11/14)

poggor said:


> That looks about right. is the GuysHillBrewery beerswapale II Navarau's number 12 beer?
> 
> g


Yep - believe so!


----------



## JB (30/11/14)

poggor said:


> That looks about right. is the GuysHillBrewery beerswapale II Navarau's number 12 beer?
> 
> g


Yep definitely, that is Dave's beer & brewery name


----------



## JB (30/11/14)

Alright. I'll be echoing all the previous cheers'ing.

Incredibly massive thanks to idzy for hosting the event, the whole great setup, to all the brew crew. Yob & Wayne as always brilliant effort, and all the additional assistants, karl & john & everyone. Jeez it looked like that massive kettle was gonna boil over, but amiracle, goes to show how good that anti boil over stuff worked, cheers Yob! Also the guys milling up and getting the water ready on Friday night.

Mardoo, epic effort getting all the meat organised, prepped and cooked. All day out in the sun, absolutely magnificent! Mick awesome effort too, legendary & Mrs yob for the ribs, brilliant. All the salads, sauces, rolls, cheers to Djar007 & everyone else who chipped in, chips, dips, etc.

As mentioned, brilliant beer tastings on the day, it was probably my first proper leap into sours, the Mildura lads with the Flanders red was awesome, (I also forgot I had the dick sticker on the chest, the kids thought it was hilarious) Yob's IPA bloody magnificent & Aaron, mate, abso-freakin-lutely magnificent spread of different beers, styles, colours (blueberries=pink?) kettle soured, kpa, burnt honey meads, mate inspirational brewing! Thanks to Tahoose for the keg spot in your portable system to mate.

Anyway, a great day, great meeting aheap of new fellow brewers & catching up with the good old ones too. Thanks also to those that I picked their brains over water profiles & mash ph, etc.

Thats it, cheers all & good night!


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/12/14)

I cant really add much more as everything has been summed up already but a big thanks to Idzy for hosting, Mardoo for the meat grazing, the other food guys who brought bits and pieces and sauces, the Mildura lads for making the trip down and of course the brew day shenanigans. I cant wait to get stuck into the swaps!


----------



## idzy (1/12/14)

Hi guys, was an awesome weekend. Really appreciated everyones help, whether it was Friday night set up, Saturday brewing, cooking, swapping, cubing, cleaning or helping coordinate the lot. Couldn't have been done without you and you know who you are.

Was a fantastic and very fun weekend. Some memorable moments were Madhu walking through the pool on a number of occasions, dancing with his top off. The mildy boys going for a swim together. And of course the awesome brew filling the kettle up to about 50mm shy of the top.

In the interests of continuing the tradition, the new thread is up:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/83962-2015-Vic-Christmas-in-July-Case-Swap


----------



## idzy (1/12/14)

Boys, I forgot the mention the epic amount of beer that I received on the day thanks to all of you and your generosity and to the swappers who didn't show, lol

My plan is to do some tasting sheets for these with a panel of members from TNFD (Tuesday Night Family Dinner).

Please let me know how you would like to receive your notes.


----------



## mofox1 (1/12/14)

awesomefury said:


> your welcome, lol.


Ha. I too rocked up at my mates b'day bash toting my half-mast shirt display.

Luckily no explanations were necessary... although I'm not sure that's a good thing!


----------



## Yob (1/12/14)

How much did we end up cubing?


----------



## kcurnow (1/12/14)

Yob said:


> How much did we end up cubing?


I'm pretty sure we ended up with all the cubes supplied and then another 5 from Idsy!!


----------



## Siborg (1/12/14)

Thanks to Idzy for hosting. Was an awesome day (or couple of hours for me). Pity I couldn't hang around for longer. Here are a few pics I took.


----------



## idzy (1/12/14)

Yob said:


> How much did we end up cubing?


We had an extra 5 I think over and above, which were distributed to a few of the boys that helped Friday night / Saturday morning. Jesse, there is still one there for you.

So I am guessing about 25? 25*20.5l = 512.5 litres. And then losses on top of that.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/12/14)

22L in my full cube so might have been even morr?


----------



## navarau (1/12/14)

My comments come a little late thanks to a broken internet router but better late than never. 

I had the most amazing day! I met a wonderful bunch of blokes who were more than willing to give me advice and help so thank you all, I will now be entering the world of all grain brewing. Yeah!

A massive thanks to everyone who had a hand in setting up, cleaning up, shopping, cooking and everything else that you did to make the day go off without a hitch. A special shout out to Idzy for opening up his awesome home to us all...what a great venue. Also a big shout out to Mardoo for an awesome job on the spit. 

Highlights for me were being able to try some amazing beers. Favorite beer of the day by far was AJ's sour......what an awesome beer. That may just be my first all grain brew. The Flanders red was also a stand out along with Yob's IPA. To be honest every beer I had was great so thanks to everyone for the inspiration to take my brewing to the next level.

To answer an earlier question, yes my swap beer was the Guys Hill Brewery Ale and I was swap number 12. I'll remember to put the details on the bottle next time. 

I can't wait for the next swap!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/12/14)

I haven't picked mine up from Idzy's yet. But if it is filled to the top I know the to the brim you can squeeze 23 litres in it.

And I noticed that there was a fair few of those same square cubes lined up - so I reckon the majority were over 20litres.

So lets say each cube was an average 21.5 litres * 25 cubes = a massive 537.5litre batch.


----------



## kcurnow (1/12/14)

I thought the kettle was only 500L?


----------



## Tahoose (1/12/14)

600ltr kettle


----------



## Yob (1/12/14)

idzy said:


> We had an extra 5 I think over and above, which were distributed to a few of the boys that helped Friday night / Saturday morning. Jesse, there is still one there for you.
> 
> So I am guessing about 25? 25*20.5l = 512.5 litres. And then losses on top of that.


sweet 

I too thought the kettle was 500l, either way, is still an impressive outcome.


----------



## idzy (1/12/14)

The kettle to the very top is approximately 530 I believe. There is probably some room for +/- in the measuring, but it is definitely not 600l.

At the start of filling, we didn't know what volumes we really had, probably should have checked, but due to us nearly running out last time, a few people made sure we didn't go above 20l on most of the cubes.

By about half way through, we realised there was extra, so I would imagine that at a minimum a cube would have 20.5 and maximum about 23l.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/12/14)

I think I said this once before, but....

I propose, and challenge you all, that we do our thing year, fermentation and set hop wise then anyone that has it ready for the next comp enters a bottle.

Bragging rights at the next swap go to the person that can score the highest with the same base beer.


----------



## idzy (1/12/14)

There was a little bit of lost property, some collateral damage and some missing items.

*Lost property*
Grey Jumper - unclaimed
Hops x 2 - claimed (Tahoose/Yob)
Stubby Holder - claimed (JB)

*Collateral damage*
Starsan squirty bottle - named Lucy, she was a good bottle

*Missing*
Missing one hose, with female cam locks, approx 2 metres long

If you are missing anything else, let me know...


----------



## AJ80 (1/12/14)

idzy said:


> There was a little bit of lost property, some collateral damage and some missing items.
> 
> *Lost property*
> Grey Jumper - unclaimed
> ...


Don't suppose that cube lid of mine turned up? Thanks again for the spare on the day mate. You're a true gentleman.


----------



## Yob (1/12/14)

I broke Lucy.. she wasnt up to brewday rough housing..

Im sorry for your loss..

_'hint'_ get one of those 6lt pressure sprayers man.. day de bom :beerbang:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/12/14)

idzy said:


> There was a little bit of lost property, some collateral damage and some missing items.
> 
> *Lost property*
> Grey Jumper - unclaimed
> ...


Everyone returned home with their dignity? :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## mofox1 (1/12/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Everyone returned home with their dignity? :blink: :blink: :blink:


Well, Cocko was absent. So yeah.


----------



## idzy (2/12/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Everyone returned home with their dignity? :blink: :blink: :blink:


We could probably put Madhu in the collateral damage column, lol


----------



## Whiteferret (2/12/14)

I'll check my box of bits for the hose Idzy. I washed all the hoses in the morning and in my semicoma could have put it in there


----------



## idzy (2/12/14)

whiteferret said:


> I'll check my box of bits for the hose Idzy. I washed all the hoses in the morning and in my semicoma could have put it in there


Thanks Wayne.

Boys, out of curiosity, I would be interested in a listing of the kegs/bottles that were drank on the day. Would be good as a point of reference based on the sheer volume consumed...

I will start

Idzy:
Feral Hop Hop keg
Pliny the Elder
Pliny the Younger
Leffe Blonde
California Dreamin' Steam


----------



## Tahoose (2/12/14)

I had a 5% rye about 40ibu


----------



## awesomefury (2/12/14)

MoM:
Flanders 'Mildura' Red
IPA


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/12/14)

There was a few bottles floating around of my Raspberry stout made with the cube from the last swap


----------



## Mardoo (2/12/14)

Guess we'll have to put me in the collateral damage column. I live six blocks from Idzy's and got lost walking home. Took me two hours to find my house. Note to self: beer, water, beer, water, beer, water...


----------



## Tahoose (2/12/14)

Yeah that raspberry stout was great, mardoo I might have a photo of you trying to play some music later in the night.


----------



## Mardoo (2/12/14)

Did I have my clothes on?


----------



## MartinOC (2/12/14)

MOST of them....enough to expose the dragon tattoo (was that before 50 shades of grey came out??? :blink: )


----------



## JB (2/12/14)

Ahem, sidestepping the naked musician ... I brought along the Elderflower Mosaic Saison.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/12/14)

_You would have thought we could have learnt the simple principles of copy and paste, then add your bits to make a list by now_

*Swap Meet Tasting List*

*[SIZE=medium]Idzy:[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=medium]Feral Hop Hop keg
Pliny the Elder
Pliny the Younger
Leffe Blonde
California Dreamin' Steam[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Tahoose[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=medium]5% Rye about 40 IBU[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Mayor of Mildura[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=medium]Flanders 'Mildura' Red
IPA[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]GrumpyPaul[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=medium]Raspberry Stout[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]JB[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=medium]Elderflower Mosaic Saison[/SIZE]


----------



## Nullnvoid (2/12/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> _You would have thought we could have learnt the simple principles of copy and paste, then add your bits to make a list by now_


I wasn't there, but from what I have read, some of us apparently haven't learnt the simple principles of keeping clothes on in public


----------



## Mardoo (2/12/14)

Learned 'em. Didn't like 'em.


----------



## MartinOC (2/12/14)

Let's see you get yer gear-off at the next Xmas in July do....Hehhhheee!

I'll take photo's!!


----------



## poggor (2/12/14)

those mildura boys need a standing honorary invite to all future swaps


----------



## djar007 (2/12/14)

Thanks idzy and mardoo and the rest of the crew. Great day and great people. generosity in every direction.


----------



## technobabble66 (9/12/14)

idzy said:


> There was a little bit of lost property, some collateral damage and some missing items.
> 
> *Lost property*
> Grey Jumper - unclaimed
> ...


Hey Idzy,
I may've left a v dark grey (i.e.: kinda black) jumper at your place. Does that sound like the one you found?


----------



## Yob (9/12/14)

I left my antifoam too, 

I've got the cube fermenting now, quite looking forward to it..


----------



## MartinOC (9/12/14)

I left behind a Magnum of 2005(?) Chimay Blue in the fridge that was meant to be shared around the fire by the stayers, but everyone disappeared!!

I guess it's now a "thanks for hosting" gift for Adam..


----------

